# training on gear



## curiousone

*How Often Do You Train On Cycle?*​
Full Body 3-4 Days/Week 2424.49%Split Body 5 Days/Week 5960.20%Split Body 6 Days/Week (Bi's & Tri's Seprately)1515.31%


----------



## curiousone

hey guys just wondering how the majority of PPL train when on gear:

1. Full Body, 3-4 Days/week

2. Split Body 5 Days/week

3. Split Body 6 Days/week (Bi's & Tri's separate days)

i am thinking of doing this program when i start my bulk cycle in 2-3 weeks http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/12-week-daily-bulking-trainer.htm

and here's another i am interested in http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/nathan15.htm


----------



## energize17

4days on

1day off

Repeat


----------



## Fullhouse

Chest & Bi's

Delts & Tri's

Legs

Back

No days off + 30 minutes cardio ed


----------



## darksider

Chest/bi's

Legs

off

Shoulders/tri's

back

off

repeat


----------



## Rossy Balboa

Back,hiit

Shoulders,tri's,hiit

Off

Legs,hiit

Chest,Bi's,hiit

Fasted cardio

Fasted cardio

Repeat


----------



## Rossy Balboa

Fullhouse said:


> Chest & Bi's
> 
> Delts & Tri's
> 
> Legs
> 
> Back
> 
> No days off + 30 minutes cardio ed


Whats the idea about not having a rest mate?do you not feel burned out?Imo your not giving enough time for your body to repair and grow...


----------



## Fullhouse

Rossy Balboa said:


> Whats the idea about not having a rest mate?do you not feel burned out?Imo your not giving enough time for your body to repair and grow...


I'm doing each muscle group every 4 days mate, no don't feel burnt out if anything I want to train more tbh. I sit all day at work so 30 mins cardio isn't much either. I take 3 days off when not on cycle but when on it's balls to the wall maybe just me then.


----------



## Milky

Chest

back

shoulders / traps

legs

arms..

Have what ever rest days l can in between.


----------



## lolik

Chest/biceps/abs

Legs

Off

Shoulders/Triceps/Traps

Back/Calves/rear delts

Off

Off


----------



## Guest

lolik said:


> Chest/biceps/abs
> 
> Legs
> 
> Off
> 
> Shoulders/Triceps/Traps
> 
> Back/Calves/rear delts
> 
> Off
> 
> Off


cant beat that imo - dorian yates blood and guts


----------



## QuadFather94

ricky23 said:


> cant beat that imo - dorian yates blood and guts


Im gunna watch the video's of his routine now as I fancy doing something different while im cruising, then change again when I blast.... Seems strange that its a 4 day split?


----------



## curiousone

sweeet, thanks for the feedback


----------



## Pictor

Chest and tri's

Fasted cardio

Back and bi's

Legs

Rest

Shoulders and abs

Fasted cardio


----------



## Guest

Fullhouse said:


> I'm doing each muscle group every 4 days mate, no don't feel burnt out if anything I want to train more tbh. I sit all day at work so 30 mins cardio isn't much either. I take 3 days off when not on cycle but when on it's balls to the wall maybe just me then.


I thought that training also affects your nervous system and that needs to be rested a full day after 2 days training, so its not just the muscles that need to recover. Im not 100% sure if this is true but i definately have read it somewhere.


----------



## C.Hill

I'm trying a new routine on my next cycle, where I hit lagging bodyparts twice a week, one with strength, one with volume-

Back/bi's

Chest/ tri's (strength)

Legs (strength)

Shoulders/ core

Arms

Chest/legs(volume)

Rest

Should hopefully see some good results! I'm a bit skeptical about training arms twice a week but I like an experiment!


----------



## QuadFather94

C.Hill said:


> I'm trying a new routine on my next cycle, where I hit lagging bodyparts twice a week, one with strength, one with volume-
> 
> Back/bi's
> 
> Chest/ tri's (strength)
> 
> Legs (strength)
> 
> Shoulders/ core
> 
> Arms
> 
> Chest/legs(volume)
> 
> Rest
> 
> Should hopefully see some good results! I'm a bit skeptical about training arms twice a week but I like an experiment!


Im thinking of doing the same thing, i know flex lewis and james llewelin both did the same thing, flex did chest and back twice, not sure about james.


----------



## C.Hill

Yeah man, if I had the time and energy I'd follow arnies routine twice a day 6 days a week, all bodyparts twice, pretty intense.


----------



## 12 gauge

Squat Mondays 5x5 + hams and calfs

Bench Wednesdays 5x5 + triceps

Dead lift Fridays 5x5 + shoulders

I know my workout leaves a lot to be desired but thats the way Ive been rolling for a while now


----------



## C.Hill

12 gauge said:


> Squat Mondays 5x5 + hams and calfs
> 
> Bench Wednesdays 5x5 + triceps
> 
> Dead lift Fridays 5x5 + shoulders
> 
> I know my workout leaves a lot to be desired but thats the way Ive been rolling for a while now


I followed that cycle for about 5 months man made some really good strength gains!


----------



## 12 gauge

C.Hill said:


> I followed that cycle for about 5 months man made some really good strength gains!


Yeah Im trying to get stronger and not really bodybuilding, but I think I need to get on to a proper powerlifting workout i.e calculate percentages for my 1RM's on each of the lifts and do some periodisation type training whilst adding speed work and some correct assistance exercises. Just not really sure where to begin.


----------



## cuggster

big ste said:


> Chest and tri's
> 
> Fasted cardio
> 
> Back and bi's
> 
> Legs
> 
> Rest
> 
> Shoulders and abs
> 
> Fasted cardio


 my training schedule is changing to this after doing all round body work!!


----------



## huge monguss

Chest and tri's

Back and bi's

Legs

Shoulders

Cardio or rest

Bi's and tri's

Rest


----------



## Smitch

Why would you train any different on cycle than when you're not using gear?


----------



## Fatstuff

Smitch said:


> Why would you train any different on cycle than when you're not using gear?


Faster recovery maybe?


----------



## LeBigMac

Was about to ask the same question Smitch. I've not yet used but when I do I've not really thought that my training frequency would change.


----------



## Ling

12 gauge said:


> Yeah Im trying to get stronger and not really bodybuilding, but I think I need to get on to a proper powerlifting workout i.e calculate percentages for my 1RM's on each of the lifts and do some periodisation type training whilst adding speed work and some correct assistance exercises. Just not really sure where to begin.


This first time I did a periodisation programme I did Verkoshanskys Peaking Cycle. Did it for bench pressing but you could apply it to squats etc. Great strength gains on it. Google it or search t-nation.com Pros and cons to these types of periodisation programmes but the first time I did it I was happy with the progress I got.


----------



## glennb1980

what fatmanstan said!!!

you have better protein synthesis so why not for instance i have lately been traing 3x8-10 but when i start my cycle im going to 4x8-10 and in pct changing to 5x5 to lower the volume down again, and try to keep the ill gotten gains ;-)


----------



## jed

chest

back

off

shoulders

arms

off

legs


----------



## QUEST

..chest/biceps

off

legs/shoulders

off

back/triceps

off........

repeat


----------



## biglbs

Rossy Balboa said:


> Whats the idea about not having a rest mate?do you not feel burned out?Imo your not giving enough time for your body to repair and grow...


Also chest uses lots of tri and then you do it again next day,no.no.no 

I think a very important fact that is often lost is that you only grow in your sleep or when not training,go to the gym bust it go home!When it feels repaired leave a day or two and then bust it again.Many experienced folk often will take 4/5 days off here and there if training very hard(on or off)as your nervous system needs the break too!


----------



## C.Hill

anab0lic said:


> You should be hitting everything at least twice a week unless you like growing at a snails pace.


WTF.


----------



## jedibrat

anab0lic said:


> You should be hitting everything at least twice a week unless you like growing at a snails pace.


How many times a week do you have to hit your head until you have enough brain damage to believe this?


----------



## leeds_01

1 group smashed once a week for me on cycle

back

chest

off

legs

shoulders

arms

off

theres no way i could hit a group twice a week - i understand some of the pro's might with their enhanced genetics + aas plan = but it wouldnt be possible for me


----------



## countrybumpkin

anab0lic said:


> Jesus, there really is some stupid people on here.
> 
> Protein synthesis finishes within 36-48 hours of training a muscle, the growth process is pretty much FINISHED at that point.....waiting any longer you are just wasting time that could be used to create another growth period.... Grow a body part once weekly for a year = 52 growth phases vs training it twice or even 3x weekly = a **** load more growth phases yearly... which translates into a much bigger stronger you.


 The growth process may be finished and the muscle maybe healed but isnt the CNS still recovering? I think thats what causes the overworked/lethargic feeling of training each single body part multiple times a week, not the muscle itself.


----------



## expletive

If you can train a body part twice in a week you really are not doing it hard enough on the first session


----------



## expletive

Ive put on 56lbs since July last year training 1 body part a week. Seems to work for me


----------



## leeds_01

expletive said:


> If you can train a body part twice in a week you really are not doing it hard enough on the first session


yes completely agree


----------



## countrybumpkin

anab0lic said:


> CNS burnout/overtraining is massively overstated....undertraining is more of a problem with modern bodybuilders than overtraining is. If you cant recover to train a muscle again within 48-72 hours you are training with too much volume and excessive volume does not = more growth... you should be training like a sprinter as a bodybuilder not a marathon runner.


I agree that it may be a little overstated as I hit legs and arms twice a week with maximum intensity and have no trouble recovering but the idea of training each bodypart 3 times a week seems crazy. In my eyes you can either give each part a severe bashing once a week high volume or not. or try to fit in 3 smaller ones that stimulate virtually nothing?


----------



## expletive

all in my journal fella

Have trained more than one body part a week before. Didnt work for me.

Perhaps it works for others but to say it is better than other forms of training is a very general sweeping statement

Surely it is more a case of funding what works for the individual?


----------



## 2004mark

Generally it's Push/Pull/Legs but 5 sessions a week. I have every Sunday off and the day after legs.


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> all in my journal fella
> 
> Have trained more than one body part a week before. Didnt work for me.
> 
> Perhaps it works for others but to say it is better than other forms of training is a very general sweeping statement
> 
> Surely it is more a case of funding what works for the individual?


x2 on the whole subject i fecked about for 4/5 years trying all and every way,then i looked at mike Menzers way(later adopted by little Dorian)

For me i bust fibres up and multiply them i have during heavy"power"phases then back off to "pump"them up and recover a bit through lighter phases.It has seen me through 33 years and i aint no fairy from it bud---bit slow on keys though lol!


----------



## expletive

Anabolic, could you provide a link to any medical/scientific studies about this theory as I would like to research it further?


----------



## expletive

Cheers I'll have a looksee


----------



## biglbs

anab0lic said:


> It's good that you have realised high intensisty techniques are superior to volume training (some people never do) however, once you realise those techniques can be applied to a muscle more frequently than once every 168 freakin hours....you will grow even faster


Well please and thank you all over the place!I don't need to grow more i am a 385lbs lifter my pedigree chum.Where would it end if i follow your valued advice i wonder?


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Cheers I'll have a looksee


Verdict? :thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill

anab0lic said:


> You weigh 385lbs lol?
> 
> That's great you are happy with your size, but many guys who frequent these forums arnt.... and hitting a muscle group 1 x a week is a sure fire way of taking the LONG ROUTE to your physique goals.


I knew pscarb, weeman, ausbuilt etc etc were doing it all wrong!!!


----------



## Djibril

darksider said:


> Chest/bi's
> 
> Legs
> 
> off
> 
> Shoulders/tri's
> 
> back
> 
> off
> 
> repeat


ive been looking for a change in my split and this looks nice, you do Rear delts on Shoulders or back days?..


----------



## tprice

385lbs! you must be a freaking monster! good work.


----------



## Sharpiedj

push

pull

legs


----------



## leeds_01

C.Hill said:


> I knew pscarb, weeman, ausbuilt etc etc were doing it all wrong!!!


yep - i think we should throw this open to the more experienced guys on here like pscarb/aus etc

guys who have clearly got results and clearly know what they're talking about


----------



## biglbs

anab0lic said:


> Like I said it works its just not optimal... far from it, if they have allways trained that way then they have taken the long route to get there for sure.


Mate, realy, i trained people before you were out of nappies,in my early twenties i had abbs close to surface at 21 stone i am 6'5" so that was apt.I have lifted some fair weights ,i am currently holding 28% bodyfat(and on diet as i know i am a fat cnut) but that still means i should be lean at around 280-300 lbs and i am 48 years old and natty now.I Deadlft 230K Bench155K,i have seen a lot of people like you come and go.My life has evolved around people who are some of the greatest you could ever wish to meet. To clarify Dorian Yates/Mike Menzer and others and i are all wrong,ok,your view!I wish you well and thank you for your lesson.


----------



## leeds_01

anab0lic said:


> Ive been training 10+ years and train people for a living, I know what I'm talking about fella :tongue:
> 
> And just becaue someones big, it doesnt mean that their training is optimal, it could have taken them a decade when they could have gotten there faster if they had trained smarter.... also, some guys start out looking like bodybuilders before they even step foot in the gym.... taking the advice of the guy whos the biggest is sometimes the worst thing you can do.


ahhh there u go - look at my quote - i never said lets consult the 'big' guys did i?

i said throw it open to the more experienced guys who we KNOW they know what they taking about


----------



## tprice

its something that not everyone will always agree on, just like aas usage


----------



## leeds_01

BIGLBS385 said:


> Mate, realy, i trained people before you were out of nappies,in my early twenties i had abbs close to surface at 21 stone i am 6'5" so that was apt.I have lifted some fair weights ,i am currently holding 28% bodyfat(and on diet as i know i am a fat cnut) but that still means i should be lean at around 280-300 lbs and i am 48 years old and natty now.I Deadlft 230K Bench155K,i have seen a lot of people like you come and go.My life has evolved around people who are some of the greatest you could ever wish to meet. To clarify Dorian Yates/Mike Menzer and others and i are all wrong,ok,your view!I wish you well and thank you for your lesson.


like the inclusion of ur stats - fair play for stating current bf etc


----------



## biglbs

tprice said:


> its something that not everyone will always agree on, just like aas usage


I think that is fair to say,its just when people "railroad"and get personal the old mist comes down.


----------



## tprice

BIGLBS385 said:


> I think that is fair to say,its just when people "railroad"and get personal the old mist comes down.


i just dont reply to it lol

hows the leg


----------



## Jaymond0

I love that I can now go for a run within just a day of rest after training legs instead of 4. Fcuking superb says I!! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

leeds_01 said:


> like the inclusion of ur stats - fair play for stating current bf etc


I never said i looked like Arny did now,however i had my days,i had a few problems that set me back and got off the rails for a few years,anyone would have,Twelve weeks ago i got back ontrack,3 weeks ago i broke a leg,this week i went home again,back to the gym,always go back in the end!


----------



## biglbs

tprice said:


> i just dont reply to it lol
> 
> hows the leg


Forgot you new 'bout that!Getting better thank you,tri and chest killing me from tues,back now hurting from yesterday,must be my age then?How is your training this week?


----------



## leeds_01

BIGLBS385 said:


> I never said i looked like Arny did now,however i had my days,i had a few problems that set me back and got off the rails for a few years,anyone would have,Twelve weeks ago i got back ontrack,3 weeks ago i broke a leg,this week i went home again,back to the gym,always go back in the end!


sh1t mate u broke ur leg? i broke my right arm at 20 and thought my gym life was over was so upset

sorry to hear mate get well soon


----------



## biglbs

leeds_01 said:


> sh1t mate u broke ur leg? i broke my right arm at 20 and thought my gym life was over was so upset
> 
> sorry to hear mate get well soon


Thank you buddy,i trained 3 1/2/ weeks ago got some reasonable low rack pull deads in at 220 odd came home and slipped off a wooden icy step!Ironic realy!

It held me up until this week,however i am back now,if only half of me!


----------



## tprice

BIGLBS385 said:


> Forgot you new 'bout that!Getting better thank you,tri and chest killing me from tues,back now hurting from yesterday,must be my age then?How is your training this week?


finally back on track, after a high RBC ****ed me up big time. wont be using EQ again! on aspirin atm tryin to thin blood out a bit lol/

had brill session today, even think my arms may have grown despite not training or eating properly for 4 weeks - bizzarre?!?!

could be in my head tho


----------



## MWVEC

Chest/tris

Back/bi's

*Rest*

Shoulders

Legs

*Rest*

Repeat

Sometimes Mix it up a bit maybe add more tri's/calves as i feel they lag

Atm tho im doing twice a day with cardo at night doing every mucle twice a week, while cutting atm.

Monday *am* - Bi's & tri's

*pm* - Chest

Tuesday *am* - Back

*pm* - Shoulders

Wednesday *am* - Hams & Calves

*pm* - Quads

Then thursday repeats monday but only *am* & *pm* swaped around and so on..


----------



## Robbie

I read an interesting programme on cutting running times, it had people running 8/9 times a week. The important part was frequency as if you get the best gains when recovering the more you ran the better as that equalled more recovery . (I think that makes sense)

Anyway - very very successful it was. Why recover from training biceps once every 7 days when it could be every 4 days... Why do we all (most) fit to this 7 days cycle? 1 week is like some magical number!


----------



## biglbs

Robbie said:


> I read an interesting programme on cutting running times, it had people running 8/9 times a week. The important part was frequency as if you get the best gains when recovering the more you ran the better as that equalled more recovery . (I think that makes sense)
> 
> Anyway - very very successful it was. Why recover from training biceps once every 7 days when it could be every 4 days... Why do we all (most) fit to this 7 days cycle? 1 week is like some magical number!


The difference is aerobic or anaerobic,realy very different in so many ways.


----------



## biglbs

tprice said:


> finally back on track, after a high RBC ****ed me up big time. wont be using EQ again! on aspirin atm tryin to thin blood out a bit lol/
> 
> had brill session today, even think my arms may have grown despite not training or eating properly for 4 weeks - bizzarre?!?!
> 
> could be in my head tho


That's great to hear,do you "feel" better in yourself too? Did the docsavage suggest anything buddy? :wink:


----------



## tprice

BIGLBS385 said:


> That's great to hear,do you "feel" better in yourself too? Did the docsavage suggest anything buddy? :wink:


i ent been back to docs lol i just rang up for results on weds.

yeah feel sooooooooooo much better. lets go beat some PBs!!! man i love tren! EQ never again!


----------



## biglbs

tprice said:


> i ent been back to docs lol i just rang up for results on weds.
> 
> yeah feel sooooooooooo much better. lets go beat some PBs!!! man i love tren! EQ never again!


Ya coward! lol glad to hear it though,scary shat that mate! :beer:


----------



## tprice

BIGLBS385 said:


> Ya coward! lol glad to hear it though,scary shat that mate! :beer:


no point gettin more tests, cause they said it was high RBC (they dont know about aas) so they will just be wasting their time tryin to diagnose me, when they could be using their time to actually help people who are properly ill!

arent i thoughtful lol!

yeah it was scary and annoying! cause it lasted so long but i think thats cause i took a high dose of EQ and it took the 4 weeks to leave my system!

did you get my visitor message? love the reg


----------



## biglbs

Fair play mate,yes i got it thank you,however i cannot send messages yet as i do not have "the force"yet!

A natural blood thinner is whole tomatoes! random!


----------



## tprice

BIGLBS385 said:


> Fair play mate,yes i got it thank you,however i cannot send messages yet as i do not have "the force"yet!
> 
> A natural blood thinner is whole tomatoes! random!


thats lucky then as im making lean steak mince with pasta and chopped tomatoes sunday night for the week at work and my dinners!

coincedence!

im also jelous of the rangey, fookin love em


----------



## Robbie

Sorry wasn't suggesting it was the same, but a lot of people think all that training is too much and say there isn't enough recovery. But the person that wrote it says its MORE recovery than running say 3/4 times a week because recovery is the time after doing exercise therefore more training means more recovery...

It must be said however that its not about running marathons everyday, some runs are just 5/10minutes.

Maybe the equivalent for bodybuilding is hitting the same muscle multiple times but at different intensities...


----------



## biglbs

tprice said:


> thats lucky then as im making lean steak mince with pasta and chopped tomatoes sunday night for the week at work and my dinners!
> 
> coincedence!
> 
> im also jelous of the rangey, fookin love em


You will hate me when i say i have two!One p38,both LPG and cheap to run!


----------



## tprice

BIGLBS385 said:


> You will hate me when i say i have two!One p38,both LPG and cheap to run!


i love em mate, white for me on some big fookin rims, and has to be a sport lol!

and id get the reg P11CEY haha


----------



## biglbs

Robbie said:


> Sorry wasn't suggesting it was the same, but a lot of people think all that training is too much and say there isn't enough recovery. But the person that wrote it says its MORE recovery than running say 3/4 times a week because recovery is the time after doing exercise therefore more training means more recovery...
> 
> It must be said however that its not about running marathons everyday, some runs are just 5/10minutes.
> 
> Maybe the equivalent for bodybuilding is hitting the same muscle multiple times but at different intensities...


There is a point to that as after 24hrs'ish the lactic acid inside the muscle has done its job,so it can be good to do 2 or 3 20 rep very light pump sets to push new nutriants in and flush old out!


----------



## biglbs

tprice said:


> i love em mate, white for me on some big fookin rims, and has to be a sport lol!
> 
> and id get the reg P11CEY haha


The p38 has 21 inch rims in matt black,when i can send a message i will doo that!

My shoulders are too wide for a sport so i got l322! I had a plate A 11ULK years ago put a bolt between 11 bit!


----------



## tprice

BIGLBS385 said:


> The p38 has 21 inch rims in matt black,when i can send a message i will doo that!
> 
> My shoulders are too wide for a sport so i got l322! I had a plate A 11ULK years ago put a bolt between 11 bit!


i bet you look like an absolute boss as 385lbs in a rangey

if we were having a road rage arguement and you got out id fcukin sh1t myself

(well maybe not atm as you got a broken leg) but normally hahaah


----------



## biglbs

tprice said:


> i bet you look like an absolute boss as 385lbs in a rangey
> 
> if we were having a road rage arguement and you got out id fcukin sh1t myself
> 
> (well maybe not atm as you got a broken leg) but normally hahaah


Scare myself normaly on daily basis,i am totaly placid and happy with my life mate,i DO NOT GET FECKIN ROAD RAGE OK!!! :cursing:


----------



## tprice

BIGLBS385 said:


> Scare myself normaly on daily basis,i am totaly placid and happy with my life mate,i DO NOT GET FECKIN ROAD RAGE OK!!! :cursing:


its just aswell you big barsteward!!! lmao!

whats the plan once your legs fixed


----------



## biglbs

I am training already and eating well apart from ***** tonight-pah feel sick.Then i want to lose the 85lbs off the top so i don;t scare myself as much!My cholesterol is good at 2.5% 50/50 ratio and blood pressure all ok so no worries there thank god.I do not need mass in any way,just want to fit up some and look toward longevity now for my family and me.


----------



## biglbs

anab0lic said:


> I won't be going anywhere. Bodybuilding and nutrition are very much my biggest passions in life right now and have been for a long longggg time. I get a tremendious amount of job satisfaction helping guys with this stuff.... as i was once a part of the 99.9% of guys who populate gyms around the world who barely look any different month to month... and know first hand just how much it sucks to be putting the work in and not getting much, if anything, in return for all that effort. If you dont have great genetics in this game, you have to not only train hard but also train smart - and thats exactly what high intensisty training is - training for the guy who has a good grasp of the science behind muscle growth. And if you do have that, you will understand just how crucial a part of the equation progressive overload is,- out doing what you did last time in the gym each and every time, to illicit a growth response. You DO NOT however need to wait an entire week to continuely do this... like i said protein sythesis is elevated for 36-48 hours after you train - no matter how hard you train - if it were true that you needed longer for the growth adaptation to take place the body would elevate it for longer... but it doesnt. I am well aware who Mike Mentzer is and have read much of his work and have a huge amount of respect for the guy as he is one of the few 'guru's out there that actually talks sense when it comes to training. If you look at his programs though he isnt telling people to wait an entire week to train a muscle again.... it was only in the latter stage of his career did he start to get a little silly/crazy and start reccomending trainees take as long as 2-3 weeks between traing a bodypart - From what I have heard the guy seemed to lose his mind a bit towards the end of his life and ive heard stories about how he was caught runnign through the streets naked at night and such and involved himself with various narcotics.. which is sad to hear, as he seemed like a great guy, who is someone i very much wish i could have met
> 
> and trained with.
> 
> As for Dorian, He is by far my favourite bodybuilder of all time and also talks alot of sense when it comes to training - likely due to being mentored by mike and other great minds when it comes to HIT... if you look at his training history though, in the early stages of his career where he built much of his muscle he was training at higher frequencys (Bodyparts 2-3x a week) his training did eventually change to i believe - once every 6 days... he said he made the changes and reduced frequency as he just felt too run down and needed more rest to continune to train at that kind of intensisty and if you observe how he trained its easy to see why.... but lets be honest here are training for mr olympia and need or want legs as freaky large as is now required to compete on that level? Not even 1% of the guys that come to these forums seek that.... and when you remove things like those brutal leg sessions from the mix you arnt burning yourself out mentally and
> 
> phsyically anywhere near as much. Could dorian have trained more frequently with his HIT aproach? I believe so, i have trained in such a manor and trained guys that way who have had more rapid progress with the more frequent overload as over the weeks/months those extra growth periods ADD UP. You will be hard pressed to find many people who are not only as well read on the subject of training as i am, but have also then taken those theroys and applied them in the gym and seperated what works from what doesnt...not many people goto those extremes... i have. My reading/knowledge goes way beyond that of mike and dorian, there are many other great minds in the 'HIT camp'...
> 
> Now, lets also consider that most of the guys dont even know how to train at high intensity in gyms...they train to concentric failure for a few sets and think thats high intensity.... those guys absolutely no question about NEED to be training at higher frequency probably 4x (EOD) a week with such low inroad.


I see ok


----------



## biglbs

Are you saying you know as much if not more than anyone on here as well now then?


----------



## Milky

anab0lic said:


> I won't be going anywhere. Bodybuilding and nutrition are very much my biggest passions in life right now and have been for a long longggg time. I get a tremendious amount of job satisfaction helping guys with this stuff.... as i was once a part of the 99.9% of guys who populate gyms around the world who barely look any different month to month... and know first hand just how much it sucks to be putting the work in and not getting much, if anything, in return for all that effort. If you dont have great genetics in this game, you have to not only train hard but also train smart - and thats exactly what high intensisty training is - training for the guy who has a good grasp of the science behind muscle growth. And if you do have that, you will understand just how crucial a part of the equation progressive overload is,- out doing what you did last time in the gym each and every time, to illicit a growth response. You DO NOT however need to wait an entire week to continuely do this... like i said protein sythesis is elevated for 36-48 hours after you train - no matter how hard you train - if it were true that you needed longer for the growth adaptation to take place the body would elevate it for longer... but it doesnt. I am well aware who Mike Mentzer is and have read much of his work and have a huge amount of respect for the guy as he is one of the few 'guru's out there that actually talks sense when it comes to training. If you look at his programs though he isnt telling people to wait an entire week to train a muscle again.... it was only in the latter stage of his career did he start to get a little silly/crazy and start reccomending trainees take as long as 2-3 weeks between traing a bodypart - From what I have heard the guy seemed to lose his mind a bit towards the end of his life and ive heard stories about how he was caught runnign through the streets naked at night and such and involved himself with various narcotics.. which is sad to hear, as he seemed like a great guy, who is someone i very much wish i could have met
> 
> and trained with.
> 
> As for Dorian, He is by far my favourite bodybuilder of all time and also talks alot of sense when it comes to training - likely due to being mentored by mike and other great minds when it comes to HIT... if you look at his training history though, in the early stages of his career where he built much of his muscle he was training at higher frequencys (Bodyparts 2-3x a week) his training did eventually change to i believe - once every 6 days... he said he made the changes and reduced frequency as he just felt too run down and needed more rest to continune to train at that kind of intensisty and if you observe how he trained its easy to see why.... but lets be honest here are training for mr olympia and need or want legs as freaky large as is now required to compete on that level? Not even 1% of the guys that come to these forums seek that.... and when you remove things like those brutal leg sessions from the mix you arnt burning yourself out mentally and
> 
> phsyically anywhere near as much. Could dorian have trained more frequently with his HIT aproach? I believe so, i have trained in such a manor and trained guys that way who have had more rapid progress with the more frequent overload as over the weeks/months those extra growth periods ADD UP. You will be hard pressed to find many people who are not only as well read on the subject of training as i am, but have also then taken those theroys and applied them in the gym and seperated what works from what doesnt...not many people goto those extremes... i have. My reading/knowledge goes way beyond that of mike and dorian, there are many other great minds in the 'HIT camp'...
> 
> Now, lets also consider that most of the guys dont even know how to train at high intensity in gyms...they train to concentric failure for a few sets and think thats high intensity.... those guys absolutely no question about NEED to be training at higher frequency probably 4x (EOD) a week with such low inroad.


Am l reading correctly here that you feel you actually know more than Yates and Mentzer ?

This could get interesting..


----------



## Milky

anab0lic said:


> From what ive seen on these forums during my relatively short stay... absolutely.


What do you do for a living then ?

Because in my opinion someone as "knowledgable " as yourself should either

A ; A proffesional BB'er

B ; A BB'ing guru training all the top pro's to competetion level..


----------



## expletive

I havent had a chance yet to read the resources you cited Anab0lic however i am familiar with Mentzers training protocol.

However reading your posts it seem you claim to not only be able to talk the talk but walk the walk. You mentioned previously about facts and figures, measurements and growth.

if you have done this yourself then i presume your growth has been rapid and dramatic, perhaps you vould post some pics and stats of this


----------



## biglbs

anab0lic said:


> From what ive seen on these forums during my relatively short stay... absolutely.


Oh dear ====R.I.P. ANOBOLLKS


----------



## Milky

I am hoping

PScarb

Ausbuit etc pop on here.....

It may get messy !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I am hoping
> 
> PScarb
> 
> Ausbuit etc pop on here.....
> 
> It may get messy !


He has got a point.............er..........er hang on i will get back to you all on that one!


----------



## Milky

anab0lic said:


> I dont, like pretty much everyone else on here, have the genetics to be a pro BB... and honestly dont care much for modern day bodybuilding as it is pretty much just chemical warefare.... I'm more interested in training MMA fighters currently, as strength and conditioning coach or just taking everyday people and helping them achieve their physique goals.


Bullsh*t !

REGARDLESS of genetics you would be a damn site bigger than you are now if you knew your stuff.

Dont come on here spouting of like a big man without something concrete to back it up !


----------



## biglbs

anab0lic said:


> I dont, like pretty much everyone else on here, have the genetics to be a pro BB... and honestly dont care much for modern day bodybuilding as it is pretty much just chemical warefare.... I'm more interested in training MMA fighters currently, as strength and conditioning coach or just taking everyday people and helping them achieve their physique goals.


You are a very angry young man and what are you doing on this forum with that theory about chems,lots of natty guys on here and some proper people,you monkey!


----------



## Fatstuff

Mate, quit while your behind. You have clearly read more than enough to be knowledgeable enough to train but don't expose your delusions of grandeur as u will make yourself look a bit of a tit!


----------



## biglbs

BIGLBS385 said:


> You are a very angry young man and what are you doing on this forum with that theory about chems,lots of natty guys on here and some proper people,you monkey!


I sound all daddy like now,you poor little thing


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Bullsh*t !
> 
> REGARDLESS of genetics you would be a damn site bigger than you are now if you knew your stuff.
> 
> Dont come on here spouting of like a big man without something concrete to back it up !


Good old Milky subtle as being raped by a zebra


----------



## Guest

anab0lic said:


> I'll happily go toe to toe and lock horns with anyone on here debating training theroy and application....












Keep digging


----------



## Milky

anab0lic said:


> I'll happily go toe to toe and lock horns with anyone on here debating training theroy and application....


I dont even like Yates but l am fu*ked if l am having some scrawny no mark on an internet forum insult the man who won the Olympia 6 times !!

So you know everything do you and your theories work for everyone ?


----------



## biglbs

anab0lic said:


> I'll happily go toe to toe and lock horns with anyone on here debating training theroy and application....


Easy to do when you don't listen to others and consider if you may,just once be wrong,we all can be nipples,its about knowing your one?


----------



## C.Hill

Milkys angry tonight!


----------



## Fatstuff

anab0lic said:


> I'll happily go toe to toe and lock horns with anyone on here debating training theroy and application....


Why though? Why do u feel the need to impart your 'extensive' training knowledge onto other people in a battle of brains? Will it fill the void that's missing in your life?


----------



## Robbie

Milky said:


> having some scrawny no mark on an internet forum insult the man


Did he actually do that? I thought he said that Yates supported his theories by working same bodypart 2/3times a week in his early days when he gained most of his mass?


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> Why though? Why do u feel the need to impart your 'extensive' training knowledge onto other people in a battle of brains? Will it fill the void that's missing in your life?


No one knows everything mate, if they did they would be worth millions..

We are all different !

Hell this clown has already got his excuses in with his " genetics "


----------



## Milky

Robbie said:


> Did he actually do that? I thought he said that Yates supported his theories by working same bodypart 2/3times a week in his early days when he gained most of his mass?


Yes mate he said he was more knowledgable.


----------



## biglbs

Can anyone smell erm well bulslhite!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Yes mate he said he was more knowledgable.


Coffee ?


----------



## QUEST

There is absolutely no reason why you'd have to train a bodypart twice a week to make it grow. Muscle growth is caused by an increase in the sarcomeres within the muscle fiber, as well as by an increase in the number and thickness of the myofilaments within each sarcomere. These adaptations to weight training occur when the muscle is forced to respond to a resistance that it has not experienced before. That is the entire theoretical basis for progressive-resistance exercise. Muscles grow because of an increase in your training intensity. Intensity is the key variable for muscle growth-not volume and not frequency.


----------



## biglbs

anab0lic said:


> I won't be going anywhere. Bodybuilding and nutrition are very much my biggest passions in life right now and have been for a long longggg time. I get a tremendious amount of job satisfaction helping guys with this stuff.... as i was once a part of the 99.9% of guys who populate gyms around the world who barely look any different month to month... and know first hand just how much it sucks to be putting the work in and not getting much, if anything, in return for all that effort. If you dont have great genetics in this game, you have to not only train hard but also train smart - and thats exactly what high intensisty training is - training for the guy who has a good grasp of the science behind muscle growth. And if you do have that, you will understand just how crucial a part of the equation progressive overload is,- out doing what you did last time in the gym each and every time, to illicit a growth response. You DO NOT however need to wait an entire week to continuely do this... like i said protein sythesis is elevated for 36-48 hours after you train - no matter how hard you train - if it were true that you needed longer for the growth adaptation to take place the body would elevate it for longer... but it doesnt. I am well aware who Mike Mentzer is and have read much of his work and have a huge amount of respect for the guy as he is one of the few 'guru's out there that actually talks sense when it comes to training. If you look at his programs though he isnt telling people to wait an entire week to train a muscle again.... it was only in the latter stage of his career did he start to get a little silly/crazy and start reccomending trainees take as long as 2-3 weeks between traing a bodypart - From what I have heard the guy seemed to lose his mind a bit towards the end of his life and ive heard stories about how he was caught runnign through the streets naked at night and such and involved himself with various narcotics.. which is sad to hear, as he seemed like a great guy, who is someone i very much wish i could have met
> 
> and trained with.
> 
> As for Dorian, He is by far my favourite bodybuilder of all time and also talks alot of sense when it comes to training - likely due to being mentored by mike and other great minds when it comes to HIT... if you look at his training history though, in the early stages of his career where he built much of his muscle he was training at higher frequencys (Bodyparts 2-3x a week) his training did eventually change to i believe - once every 6 days... he said he made the changes and reduced frequency as he just felt too run down and needed more rest to continune to train at that kind of intensisty and if you observe how he trained its easy to see why.... but lets be honest here are training for mr olympia and need or want legs as freaky large as is now required to compete on that level? Not even 1% of the guys that come to these forums seek that.... and when you remove things like those brutal leg sessions from the mix you arnt burning yourself out mentally and
> 
> phsyically anywhere near as much. Could dorian have trained more frequently with his HIT aproach? I believe so, i have trained in such a manor and trained guys that way who have had more rapid progress with the more frequent overload as over the weeks/months those extra growth periods ADD UP. You will be hard pressed to find many people who are not only as well read on the subject of training as i am, but have also then taken those theroys and applied them in the gym and seperated what works from what doesnt...not many people goto those extremes... i have. My reading/knowledge goes way beyond that of mike and dorian, there are many other great minds in the 'HIT camp'...
> 
> Now, lets also consider that most of the guys dont even know how to train at high intensity in gyms...they train to concentric failure for a few sets and think thats high intensity.... those guys absolutely no question about NEED to be training at higher frequency probably 4x (EOD) a week with such low inroad.


He said he wasnt gonna go anywhere at the top.....ah research on web then!


----------



## hackskii

anab0lic said:


> I'll happily go toe to toe and lock horns with anyone on here debating training theroy and application....


I don't lock horn's, but I can easily poke holes in anyone's theories as they do not work for all.

The 2 to 3 times a week depends on intensity and volume.

I know guys that do super well doing each body part once every 9 days and grow well.

Explain that one to me?


----------



## Robbie

hackskii said:


> I don't lock horn's, but I can easily poke holes in anyone's theories as they do not work for all.
> 
> The 2 to 3 times a week depends on intensity and volume.
> 
> I know guys that do super well doing each body part once every 9 days and grow well.
> 
> Explain that one to me?


Isn't this all a tricky argument. Its impossible to tell if that person would have got more/less gains had they trained in a different way as you cannot recreate the exact same conditions.


----------



## expletive

Robbie said:


> Isn't this all a tricky argument. Its impossible to tell if that person would have got more/less gains had they trained in a different way as you cannot recreate the exact same conditions.


Exactly which makes anab0lics argument redundant


----------



## Milky

Robbie said:


> Isn't this all a tricky argument. Its impossible to tell if that person would have got more/less gains had they trained in a different way as you cannot recreate the exact same conditions.


EXACTLY mate so how can he know more than everyone on here when there are people on here who have competed on a high level and know there bodies better than anyone..


----------



## Robbie

expletive said:


> Exactly which makes anab0lics argument redundant


Group hug?


----------



## expletive

:blowme: :lol:


----------



## Milky

Robbie said:


> Group hug?


I am never rude or confrontational but unless someone has competed OR shown an incredible amount of knowledge in a polite, appropriate manner then l cant accept them as some kind of expert !


----------



## biglbs

Watch out though he is scanning all the info and will quote it to us soon,i believe i read it once on trytobull****andsee,com

I do not see how anyone could give it max plus one and then two days later do it again,on anything less than dreams


----------



## Ts23

putting a large muscle group under the stress of 3 intense workout's per week is just beyond me, were is recovery time?

i tried doing chest 2 times per week for 3 month and it done nothing for me apart from make me feel weaker on my chest, which is not good if im wanting to get bigger.

anabolic no offence but you claim to be training for 10 plus years and you know this and that, iv seen alot of your posts and arguments and you seem to know pretty much nothing, your knowledge is pitty full to these people, i suggest you keep your knowledge to your self cause you arnt helping anybody in anyway or form.

i dont care if you have ronnie genetics training a large muscle group 3 times per week is beyond me.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Unless you guys have trained 100s to 1000s of bodybuilders, and strength athletes and have proven results with them. You probably don't know much either. Yes a routine worked for you, but might not work for others. Unless you've used this routine with lots of people, no one can say if it's great for all. There is no "one size fits all", but there are routines that try to cater to a big majority.


----------



## Ts23

Mey said:


> Unless you guys have trained 100s to 1000s of bodybuilders, and strength athletes and have proven results with them. You probably don't know much either. Yes a routine worked for you, but might not work for others. Unless you've used this routine with lots of people, no one can say if it's great for all. There is no "one size fits all", but there are routines that try to cater to a big majority.


i can tell you now mate a small fraction of low as 5-10% bodybuilders can work a large muscle group 3 times a week and progress off of it, this is my opinion i find it crazy i really do, now i hadnt botherd to read this thread until a friend pm'd and asked me to read it, anabolic really doesnt have a clue what hes spouting on about on most of his posts so its best not to listen to it mate.


----------



## biglbs

Hay the good thing is i wanna train legs now even with a broken one as it should also be healed now.


----------



## Ts23

a friend of mine is in a sling with a pec fracture, i should tel him to train his chest 3 times per week to help recovery.


----------



## biglbs

Ts23 said:


> a friend of mine is in a sling with a pec fracture, i should tel him to train his chest 3 times per week to help recovery.


I would say that should be the very least


----------



## Matt 1

Im not on gear, but ive research concurrent training, and have established its not deemed to have a negative effect on strength training when performing cardio as long as there is an 8 hour gap inbetween. Not sure on the whole overtraining thing..seems to be indivisdulised

and when on gear, i'd assume youd have a quicker recovery rate, but again, im not clued up on that side of things, but concurrent training i am


----------



## biglbs

Matt 1 said:


> Im not on gear, but ive research concurrent training, and have established its not deemed to have a negative effect on strength training when performing cardio as long as there is an 8 hour gap inbetween. Not sure on the whole overtraining thing..seems to be indivisdulised
> 
> and when on gear, i'd assume youd have a quicker recovery rate, but again, im not clued up on that side of things, but concurrent training i am


Agree with you to degree are you talkin legs/cycle cardio or upper body cycle or what please mate ?as you need to leave lactic acid in for 24 hrs on a mashed bodypart after that it would be of use if limited to say 15 min !

Yes overtraining is about much and depends on how/what is/has caused it!


----------



## Matt 1

BIGLBS385 said:


> Agree with you to degree are you talkin legs/cycle cardio or upper body cycle or what please mate ?as you need to leave lactic acid in for 24 hrs on a mashed bodypart after that it would be of use if limited to say 15 min !
> 
> Yes overtraining is about much and depends on how/what is/has caused it!


Ive got the actuall stuff written down, so will report back properly. But it was a mixture of cycling and running IIRC, mixed with strength training/hypertrophy (weights) Just said as long as theres an 8hour gap between the cardio and the weights, its not detrimental.

I acutally meant to quote an earlier post where someone said cardio and weights with no rest wasn't possible or something. But you wouldn't train weights then 8hour gap then weights again, of course, that would be overtraining.


----------



## biglbs

Matt 1 said:


> Ive got the actuall stuff written down, so will report back properly. But it was a mixture of cycling and running IIRC, mixed with strength training/hypertrophy (weights) Just said as long as theres an 8hour gap between the cardio and the weights, its not detrimental.
> 
> I acutally meant to quote an earlier post where someone said cardio and weights with no rest wasn't possible or something. But you wouldn't train weights then 8hour gap then weights again, of course, that would be overtraining.


Ok buddy sounds interesting,look forward to it.thanks


----------



## hackskii

It all depends, On job, on frequency, on the amount you can take at home, with kids, with worrying about paying the bills, about your genetics, about your ability to provide for your family, to buy enough food for you.

Working

High anxiety dudes relaxation stuff.

Slow gainers, eat more.

If one is fat, resistance training for sure.

If one cant gain eating much, train less with lower rep range

If you are out of shape and out of breath, walk

then walk more

till you can do some form of resistance training


----------



## Fatstuff

I am going to play devils advocate here and just bring forward rippetoes starting strength, it involves squatting 3xweek, thousands of people have used this with success (myself included)and without overtraining BUT..... no need to be a smarmy arrogant turd because I doubt u know more than everybody on here and even if u did, it shows poor character to be as self satisfied as u are coming across!!


----------



## expletive

anab0lic said:


> And thats all it is.
> 
> Nothing you have said in your posts you can back up with facts, I can however back up everything I've said with actual real world results.


But be can back it up with facts, he is a bb'er who has done shows.

Again I ask you for proof of your own growth or that of all these people you have supposedly trained with great success


----------



## C.Hill

Anab0lic, I'm quite open minded on this way of training, have done it myself but tired quickly after a month. May have had volume too high? And I wasn't on aas. Could you give me an example split of bp's trained twice per week please? And an example of the two workouts for any muscle group- ie legs or back etc


----------



## Guest

Im sorry mate but if you had a winning formula, you would look a damn sight better than you do in your avi.


----------



## biglbs

BIGLBS385 said:


> Watch out though he is scanning all the info and will quote it to us soon,i believe i read it once on trytobull****andsee,com
> 
> I do not see how anyone could give it max plus one and then two days later do it again,on anything less than dreams


All printed and read now!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Explains your delay in reply's then!

I chance these "Friends" who are massive said behind your back ---"You cannot make him listen so just agree,then he will be happy!"


----------



## infernal0988

I do 4 days on 3 days off as i think rest is very important on gear or not...


----------



## biglbs

C.Hill said:


> Anab0lic, I'm quite open minded on this way of training, have done it myself but tired quickly after a month. May have had volume too high? And I wasn't on aas. Could you give me an example split of bp's trained twice per week please? And an example of the two workouts for any muscle group- ie legs or back etc


There will be a short delay whilst his printer warms up! :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill

Monday- Chest/ shoulders

Tuesday- Back/ arms

Wednesday- legs/ core

Thursday- chest/ shoulders

Friday- back/ arms

Saturday- legs/ core

Sunday- rest

2 exercises per bp, different each session. 3 sets of each, 1 warmup, 2 working, e.g-

Chest/ shoulders.

Bench press 2x6

Flys 2x15

Milli press 2x6

Db side raise 2x12

Something like that?


----------



## Ts23

this is how i see it.

You can either train a lot during a session or train more often, If you train a body part with a lot of sets and reps, you ll need more than a few days to recover, so somebody who likes to train a muscle group twice or three times per week shouldn t use the same volume per session as someone who s only training each muscle group once per week.

likw, if you train with a high volume and don t give your body enough time to recover, you won t progress. imo

For the progress in my eyes regardless of how many weekly sessions you have for each muscle group, you should do the same weekly training volume for example, if you do 120 reps per muscle a week, you can do either one session of 120 reps, two sessions of 60 reps, or three sessions of 40 reps. When you add weekly training sessions, don t double or triple total weekly volume. This will lead to stagnation, so in this case why would you do 3 weekly shi ty sessions when its not needed ??? i dont see any point.

training volume in session will vary depending on how many times you train each muscle group a week, if you train it once, the volume per session must be obv high to prevent involution, if you train each muscle group three times per week, the volume must be very low to prevent overtraining, so why would you work out 3 times a week with low volume to working out once a week with full intensity high volume training with 5-6 rest days to recover and build ???


----------



## biglbs

So its one of those "need to know"type situations and you will not empart us any of your secret tipps,i mean there must be something we could pick up off you?

I suppose i am lucky that i do not cast an eye and make a strong and final judgement as to another human and their wants/needs/achievments,but hay if that floats your boat,shine on son,you will never be out of the spotlight that is for sure,it would seem to be your goal.

One point though and this is important,what you call exessive training,could that not be where you fail to get to where we get,is there a chance you cannot bear it?

I think i can see what is coming here,,,,,print! delay print!

Thanks for the tip regarding multi joint/compound moves,i would not have given that a thought.


----------



## Mingster

Find the volume that you can get away with at an intensity that continues to produce growth and do it as frequently as possible with progressive overload and you will be growing as fast as your genetics will allow. This stuff isnt rocket surgery, you just need to understand a few key principles and it all makes sense, to the point where you look at other training programs and think - wow are people really wasting their time with THAT.

This^^^^is correct. The frequency that works for me, after 30 years of experimenting and learning from experienced lifters throughout that period, is directly training a muscle group every 6-8 days.


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Find the volume that you can get away with at an intensity that continues to produce growth and do it as frequently as possible with progressive overload and you will be growing as fast as your genetics will allow. This stuff isnt rocket surgery, you just need to understand a few key principles and it all makes sense, to the point where you look at other training programs and think - wow are people really wasting their time with THAT.
> 
> This^^^^is correct. The frequency that works for me, after 30 years of experimenting and learning from experienced lifters throughout that period, is directly training a muscle group every 6-8 days.


You had me going till the last bit 6-8 you foooker! :gun_bandana:


----------



## Mingster

BIGLBS385 said:


> You had me going till the last bit 6-8 you foooker! :gun_bandana:


----------



## QUEST

Each person is different. Some people will respond positively by working each body part more than once a week, but "MOST" people would be better off training each muscle group only once per week.............,

some times you can hit a muscle group multiple times in a week, but for the majority of the time,.. people get their best results when they allow their muscles to recover properly.....

The body responds to change. Occasionally you can change your workouts so that it is so incredibly different than what your muscles are used to, and in this change, you could target a muscle more than once a week to throw the body off, then go right back to how you would normally do your workouts, which is hitting each muscle group once a week....


----------



## expletive

You come across as a really condescending git to be honest anabolic. Perhaps members might take note and investigate further your claims if you werent such a dislikable character.

Your a PT are you? Qualified to teach? Looking at your posts 18 months ago you were an average dude with no training to speak of who had never done a cycle. Now all of a sudden you are an Oracle of training wisdom who has trained many to reach their physical potential, In 18 months????

Your approach of its my way or you all fail sucks mate, and you still havent provided any evidence apart from the books you have read that this works for EVERYONE.

P


----------



## biglbs

roblee said:


> Each person is different. Some people will respond positively by working each body part more than once a week, but "MOST" people would be better off training each muscle group only once per week.............,
> 
> some times you can hit a muscle group multiple times in a week, but for the majority of the time,.. people get their best results when they allow their muscles to recover properly.....
> 
> The body responds to change. Occasionally you can change your workouts so that it is so incredibly different than what your muscles are used to, and in this change, you could target a muscle more than once a week to throw the body off, then go right back to how you would normally do your workouts, which is hitting each muscle group once a week....


When put in such a pleasent way it is possible to see your point and valid too as a shock its good.I agree 100% :thumb:

Our problem is more an "Analbollok"one!


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> You come across as a really condescending git to be honest anabolic. Perhaps members might take note and investigate further your claims if you werent such a dislikable character.
> 
> Your a PT are you? Qualified to teach? Looking at your posts 18 months ago you were an average dude with no training to speak of who had never done a cycle. Now all of a sudden you are an Oracle of training wisdom who has trained many to reach their physical potential, In 18 months????
> 
> Your approach of its my way or you all fail sucks mate, and you still havent provided any evidence apart from the books you have read that this works for EVERYONE.
> 
> P


Jinx read my last post on Roblee attitude to Anobollokless's


----------



## QUEST

BIGLBS385 said:


> When put in such a pleasent way it is possible to see your point and valid too as a shock its good.I agree 100% :thumb:
> 
> Our problem is more an "Analbollok"one!


just to make it clear am not agreeing with anabolic.......


----------



## Ts23

expletive said:


> You come across as a really condescending git to be honest anabolic. Perhaps members might take note and investigate further your claims if you werent such a dislikable character.
> 
> Your a PT are you? Qualified to teach? Looking at your posts 18 months ago you were an average dude with no training to speak of who had never done a cycle. Now all of a sudden you are an Oracle of training wisdom who has trained many to reach their physical potential, In 18 months????
> 
> Your approach of its my way or you all fail sucks mate, and you still havent provided any evidence apart from the books you have read that this works for EVERYONE.
> 
> P


im a p.t on paper but it doesnt mean sh it, theres not many people who want a p.t anyway these days, to expensive, hes talking the talk.


----------



## biglbs

roblee said:


> just to make it clear am not agreeing with anabolic.......


I know that buddy--Who would?The point is with your suggestion the body actualy gets two whole flushes and a rest from intensity,great for a change! :cool2:

My wife has always been a briliant P.T.!


----------



## biglbs

Stop can anyone hear his printer,next post comin about......... :clap:


----------



## C.Hill

This is turning into a 'Mr L' incident


----------



## QUEST

just come across this

Ronnie Coleman

Monday: Back, biceps, shoulders, calves, abs

Tuesday: Quads, hamstrings, abs

Wednesday: Chest, triceps, calves

Thursday: Back, biceps, abs

Friday: Quads, hamstrings

Saturday: Chest, triceps, shoulders, abs

Sunday: Rest

Dorian Yates

Monday: Delts, traps, triceps, abs

Tuesday: Back, rear delts

Wednesday: Rest

Thursday: Chest, biceps, abs

Friday: Rest day

Saturday: Quads, hams, calves

Sunday: Rest

...

both big ba$tards ..diffrent work outs ......its just what work best for you .ther is no right or wrong routine as such


----------



## biglbs

roblee said:


> just come across this
> 
> Ronnie Coleman
> 
> Monday: Back, biceps, shoulders, calves, abs
> 
> Tuesday: Quads, hamstrings, abs
> 
> Wednesday: Chest, triceps, calves
> 
> Thursday: Back, biceps, abs
> 
> Friday: Quads, hamstrings
> 
> Saturday: Chest, triceps, shoulders, abs
> 
> Sunday: Rest
> 
> Dorian Yates
> 
> Monday: Delts, traps, triceps, abs
> 
> Tuesday: Back, rear delts
> 
> Wednesday: Rest
> 
> Thursday: Chest, biceps, abs
> 
> Friday: Rest day
> 
> Saturday: Quads, hams, calves
> 
> Sunday: Rest
> 
> ...
> 
> both big ba$tards ..diffrent work outs ......its just what work best for you .ther is no right or wrong routine as such


I think that may be Ronnies pre contest one buddy,i may be wrong but i had heard of him doing such training pre-contest


----------



## dtlv

Well in my view optimal training frequency depends upon so many factors within what you do and what you are trying to achieve.

To start with there are so many variables in training:

volume of exercise per bodypart each session,

total volume of exercise per session,

how close you train to failure,

what rep/set system you use (pyramid, reverse pyramid, straight sets),

what percentage of your 1rep max you train at,

how much you emphasise negatives,

amount of rest between sets,

rep cadence and TUT,

employment of supersets, giant sets, drop sets etc

There are also different way to be progressive within a routine:

standard progressive overload (increase loading)

escalating density (progressively decrease rest between sets/increase work done within a set time period with the same weight)

set volume increase (keep load and reps the same but increase sets)

rep volume increase (keep load and sets the same but increase reps)

Different combinations of the above lead to differing physiological responses:

different levels of DOMS

levels of inflammation

strains upon connective tissues

slow twitch fibre breakdown

fast twitch fibre breakdown

intermediate fibre conversion towards slow twitch

intermediate fibre conversion towards fast twitch

aerobic energy demand

anaerobic energy demand

strain on lactate system

strain on phosphocreatine system

And to complicate it further, different muscles within the same person often respond differently to the trainnig styles in the first lists and have differing capacities from the last list - I bet there's not one person on here who feels forearms have the same recuperative ability as say lower back for example.

Also there are differences in the capacities above between individuals - if not then we'd all be equally talented at the same things.

So, to say that there is only one way to train for everyone is just wrong - individuals have varying tolerances for the different things mentioned above, and individuals respond with different degrees to different things in the context of their goals. If either working with a client or trying to find out what works for yourself, the only way to go is to make an honest personal assessment of each individual and personalise the approach.

No one size fits all approach IMO.

EDIT: diet also can influence training capability (low cabrs and the effect on glycogen levels, calorie restriction vs calorie surplus)... makes it even more of a complex formula when you split it up.


----------



## hackskii

anab0lic said:


> Yeah, your right about that....it is 'beyond you' :tongue: Training larger muscles every 72 hours, so 3 times in 7 days, is very much possible, why dont more people do this?....pure fcuking lazyness, thats why... and they will convince themselves that it couldnt be done anyways 'cos youll 'overtrain'.... keep the volume low enough but intensisty high enough so you are still growing and anyone can recover quick enough to train again with that much rest.... ANYONE.


This is in simple terms just not true.

It can and most likely will be over training for most people, and nothing to do with lazyness, in fact, do it and watch your strength stall within 2 months time.

Copy and paste from another post of mine just to simplify things.

Ok, lets look at this in the most simplest way possible.

You take sand and rub your hands together till they become raw (think of this as training).

The adaptive from the body over time (recovery) would be callus's.

If you were to rub the sand again before the callous has formed, you at this point have cut in to recovery and short changed yourself the adaptive response of the body, and would not get the benefit of the callous making your hand tougher to accept the stimulus.

So, lets look at it another way.

Consider your training as digging a hole, the deeper you go the more training.

consider the filling of said hole your recovery.

The deeper the hole, the more time it takes to fill the hole.

Just using metaphors here but you get the direction I am going.

Many different types of training, volume, intensity, frequency, all in all they all work well depending on what you are doing.

If intensity is high, then volume and frequency can be low.

If volume and frequency is high, then intensity needs to be low.

Now there are many variations in between just like there is 256 shades of gray between white and black.

And, lets not even forget the central nervous system (CNS), it can take a good beating, but over time, you over do it, you can get fatigue and or chronic fatigue and at this point only rest will help you here, not all the food in the world.

Consider that like a string with many fibers, over time the rope still works but when that last string breaks, the rope fails.



Dtlv74 said:


> Well in my view optimal training frequency depends upon so many factors within what you do and what you are trying to achieve.
> 
> To start with there are so many variables in training:
> 
> volume of exercise per bodypart each session,
> 
> total volume of exercise per session,
> 
> how close you train to failure,
> 
> what rep/set system you use (pyramid, reverse pyramid, straight sets),
> 
> what percentage of your 1rep max you train at,
> 
> how much you emphasise negatives,
> 
> amount of rest between sets,
> 
> rep cadence and TUT,
> 
> employment of supersets, giant sets, drop sets etc
> 
> There are also different way to be progressive within a routine:
> 
> standard progressive overload (increase loading)
> 
> escalating density (progressively decrease rest between sets/increase work done within a set time period with the same weight)
> 
> set volume increase (keep load and reps the same but increase sets)
> 
> rep volume increase (keep load and sets the same but increase reps)
> 
> Different combinations of the above lead to differing physiological responses:
> 
> different levels of DOMS
> 
> levels of inflammation
> 
> strains upon connective tissues
> 
> slow twitch fibre breakdown
> 
> fast twitch fibre breakdown
> 
> intermediate fibre conversion towards slow twitch
> 
> intermediate fibre conversion towards fast twitch
> 
> aerobic energy demand
> 
> anaerobic energy demand
> 
> strain on lactate system
> 
> strain on phosphocreatine system
> 
> And to complicate it further, different muscles within the same person often respond differently to the trainnig styles in the first lists and have differing capacities from the last list - I bet there's not one person on here who feels forearms have the same recuperative ability as say lower back for example.
> 
> Also there are differences in the capacities above between individuals - if not then we'd all be equally talented at the same things.
> 
> So, to say that there is only one way to train for everyone is just wrong - individuals have varying tolerances for the different things mentioned above, and individuals respond with different degrees to different things in the context of their goals. If either working with a client or trying to find out what works for yourself, the only way to go is to make an honest personal assessment of each individual and personalise the approach.
> 
> No one size fits all approach IMO.
> 
> EDIT: diet also can influence training capability (low cabrs and the effect on glycogen levels, calorie restriction vs calorie surplus)... makes it even more of a complex formula when you split it up.


Best post yet.

Now you have to take a back seat to anabolic as clearly he shows much more information than you:lol:

Just so you know boss, he is the smartest guy on the forum and if you don't do it his way, you obviously are either thick, or lazy, or just stupid.

Geez all the pros know this. :rolleye:


----------



## Milky

Oh dear, this thread is getting very technical,

My theory is " l lift heavy things, and l put them down"

Works for me.


----------



## biglbs

His printer has finaly run out of paper perhaps he has realised , that he dropped "An bollok"!

Watch this space then? :ban:


----------



## Milky

Can we re name him

Noknowledge ?


----------



## Milky

C.Hill said:


> This is turning into a 'Mr L' incident


Is his Mrs going to pop on to stick up for him !


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> Is his Mrs going to pop on to stick up for him !


Haha, don't mate it easily could lmao


----------



## Milky

Funny how the sponsors of the board arent queing up to recruit him to endorse there products..


----------



## Fatstuff

its not another mr L, its that other plonker, cant remember his name but he used to have private jets to PT for the stars, cant for life of me remember his name lol


----------



## Breda

Finally... The all knowing Anabolic has been put in his place

I noticed he is a personal trainer so his ramblings all make sense now


----------



## dtlv

hackskii said:


> Now you have to take a back seat to anabolic as clearly he shows much more information than you:lol:
> 
> Just so you know boss, he is the smartest guy on the forum and if you don't do it his way, you obviously are either thick, or lazy, or just stupid.
> 
> Geez all the pros know this. :rolleye:


Mate I don't know a lot- that's what I was trying to say, is too complex for me to give a nice simple one-size-fits all formula when you try to factor all the individual details.

All I do believe is that you can achieve the same results many different ways, so in simple terms it's about what Milkys says



Milky said:


> My theory is " l lift heavy things, and l put them down"
> 
> Works for me.


Just do what works for you in the situation you face, and don't seek too hard to over analyse beyond the odd discussion, and don't dis others for finding success a different way.

I would say also keep an open mind, but being sure is actually a very nice thing to feel because you always feel righteous and I understand why some others don't like to have open minds.

If you are closed minded, if ever something contradicts your view you can say the evidence is tainted; if someone challenges you you can say they don't understand, haven't researched well, are jealous or they are sheep; if someone succeeds doing what you say its because of the method, and if they fail it's because they didn't do it properly; and no matter what the evidence is in front of you, if you are absolutely certain in your own view, you only ever see in it what you want to see and everything supports your view... certainty is very comforting thing to have and way to feel.


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> its not another mr L, its that other plonker, cant remember his name but he used to have private jets to PT for the stars, cant for life of me remember his name lol


DS fcukin London


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> its not another mr L, its that other plonker, cant remember his name but he used to have private jets to PT for the stars, cant for life of me remember his name lol


I can picture his avi lol can't remember his name? Loved bsn lol


----------



## C.Hill

Breda said:


> DS fcukin London


Reps!


----------



## Milky

DSLondon is a *bouncer*


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> DSLondon is a *bouncer*


Fcuk sake don't get me started lol


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Is his Mrs going to pop on to stick up for him !


Be sensible buddy,a Mrs!?! WTF who would put up with that well, perhaps Dtlv then reading on,but who else?


----------



## C.Hill

BIGLBS385 said:


> Be sensible buddy,a Mrs!?! WTF who would put up with that well, perhaps Dtlv then reading on,but who else?


You missed some good threads mate.


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> DS fcukin London


Thats his fcuking name, DSanaboll0cks


----------



## Breda

C.Hill said:


> Reps!


Easiest rep i've ever got... Cheers bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> DSLondon is a *bouncer*


as opposed to high profile trainer/nutritionist in the states??


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Thats his fcuking name, DSanaboll0cks


Na na na BSanaloll0cks


----------



## 2004mark

Milky said:


> DSLondon is a *bouncer*


I'd completely forgot about that fella... it's the red writing that made the connection :lol:


----------



## biglbs

C.Hill said:


> You missed some good threads mate.


What in exclusive areas? :surrender:


----------



## expletive

No mate before you joined


----------



## biglbs

BIGLBS385 said:


> What in exclusive areas? :surrender:


I am off to read "The analbowlark"previous b ullshats!


----------



## expletive

BIGLBS385 said:


> I am off to read "The analbowlark"previous b ullshats!


You'll really enjoy the "isolations are better than compounds for bb'ers" thread


----------



## biglbs

anab0lic said:


> Jesus, there really is some stupid people on here.
> 
> Protein synthesis finishes within 36-48 hours of training a muscle, the growth process is pretty much FINISHED at that point.....waiting any longer you are just wasting time that could be used to create another growth period.... Grow a body part once weekly for a year = 52 growth phases vs training it twice or even 3x weekly = a **** load more growth phases yearly... which translates into a much bigger stronger you.


Oh dear RIP


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> You'll really enjoy the "isolations are better than compounds for bb'ers" thread


WTF FUNNY farm i am on my way


----------



## flinty90

i am trying to find out how much anabollock charges for pt sessions and advice .. i want some of that action .... he looks massive in his avi, clearly been there and done that and also looks like he might win the Mr O this year

Not the olympia Mr fcukin cheeriO


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i am trying to find out how much anabollock charges for pt sessions and advice .. i want some of that action .... he looks massive in his avi, clearly been there and done that and also looks like he might win the Mr O this year
> 
> Not the olympia Mr fcukin cheeriO


VIEW pump thread i bumpt up in top 50 now


----------



## C.Hill

Breda said:


> Easiest rep i've ever got... Cheers bud :thumbup1:


Lol I was really tryna remember his name lol


----------



## dtlv

BIGLBS385 said:


> Be sensible buddy,a Mrs!?! WTF who would put up with that well, perhaps Dtlv then reading on,but who else?


What you trying to say big fella, that I'm a softie? I must admit I am very cuddly! (female members take note  )

DSLondon was very entertaining - you would have enjoyed his posts mate; he was so relaxed, flexible in attitude and always good for a laugh :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Not saying anything however i could prob put in a good word,no sorry he would'nt listen to me.

This realy is a great forum,the guys are real nice (well some are the rest feck off)and though i am new i have been made to feel like a cnut--sorry torrets scribe--part of the banter.I have been as your prob aware ,immobile ,for a few weeks and now i do not want to move and miss the banter!


----------



## dtlv

BIGLBS385 said:


> Not saying anything however i could prob put in a good word,no sorry he would'nt listen to me.
> 
> This realy is a great forum,the guys are real nice (well some are the rest feck off)and though i am new i have been made to feel like a cnut--sorry torrets scribe--part of the banter.I have been as your prob aware ,immobile ,for a few weeks and now i do not want to move and miss the banter!


The banter here is lots of fun and we're all a bunch of total cunits... anyone who doesn't take themselves too seriously fits in well.


----------



## biglbs

Dtlv74 said:


> The banter here is lots of fun and we're all a bunch of total cunits... anyone who doesn't take themselves too seriously fits in well.


That's me foooooked then!Cannot take skinny bodybuilding type **** takers i am off!


----------



## dtlv

BIGLBS385 said:


> That's me foooooked then!Cannot take skinny bodybuilding type **** takers i am off!


To be fair everyone is skinnier than you though :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## biglbs

Dtlv74 said:


> To be fair everyone is skinnier than you though :whistling: :tongue:


Well a lot smaller anyhow,Its not the girth its a lie!---A funny story,we were gettin lpg the other day,pump ment i needed to reverse in "waitroses",all the nice people waiting looked at me like a fool!Job done and left.

A week later we went into our mates shop and he was at the station on other side but saw us .

He saw our predicament unfold and the angry little bastard with no time to wait approaching my car,(who i missed)apparently he got to the pump next to me cussing,then for some reason seemed to lose intrest in having a go at me.He walked twice as fast back to his car to a lot of people's amusement and looked the other way whistling.

I thought i was approachable too,bless him,oh well perhaps he will tell me next time what he wanted.


----------



## hackskii

My boss is weak, cant follow through with anything, is lazy and today I went off on him.

I told him it was his job to remove my constraints being a team leader and he failed.

I told him he was ineffectual as a manager, lacks communication skills, and cant seem to do anything.

I also told him he knows nothing.

He said it was his fault and he was sorry.

I told him I didn't care if he was sorry, and apologizing when you are still not doing anything was an excuse and I don't need any more excuses from him, I need him to fix a problem.

I remember being a bit upset because I cant get him to do anything, and in one of his emails he said "I will see what I can do."

I told him that even that was alot of nothing.

I gave him both barrels and in the end he just crumbled.

He looked like a dog being punished and just walked away with his shoulders down.

He said he would be upset for the rest of the day and I said, "I don't care about you being upset, I care about you fixing my problem, which you are only making excuses for and apologizing and still not fixing it.

Poor guy, he looked so pathetic, sad really as I dont see him doing anything he is supposed to.


----------



## biglbs

hackskii said:


> My boss is weak, cant follow through with anything, is lazy and today I went off on him.
> 
> I told him it was his job to remove my constraints being a team leader and he failed.
> 
> I told him he was ineffectual as a manager, lacks communication skills, and cant seem to do anything.
> 
> I also told him he knows nothing.
> 
> He said it was his fault and he was sorry.
> 
> I told him I didn't care if he was sorry, and apologizing when you are still not doing anything was an excuse and I don't need any more excuses from him, I need him to fix a problem.
> 
> I remember being a bit upset because I cant get him to do anything, and in one of his emails he said "I will see what I can do."
> 
> I told him that even that was alot of nothing.
> 
> I gave him both barrels and in the end he just crumbled.
> 
> He looked like a dog being punished and just walked away with his shoulders down.
> 
> He said he would be upset for the rest of the day and I said, "I don't care about you being upset, I care about you fixing my problem, which you are only making excuses for and apologizing and still not fixing it.
> 
> Poor guy, he looked so pathetic, sad really as I dont see him doing anything he is supposed to.


I had a call earlier from a boss who said one of his staff was an asshole and did i know anyone to teach him a lesson,he gave a very simular story too,something about how he nearly topped himself that night.

Anyway just to sa sorry contract has been paid now and i cannot stop it!

I apolagise if any inconveniece is caused any way,however i cannot accept any responsability or liability thereoff.


----------



## biglbs

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE bump:bounce:


----------



## tprice

how much do you charge?

and is it money back if dont get results as promised?

i would actually be interested, dont mind the cost as long as i get to 240 lean.


----------



## expletive

And thats your best response? Just slate everyone? Not learnt a lot about social interaction have you

Still no proof provided? Are you going to provide any, probably not

Brilliant, well done,,

PS, BF has gone up 3% since July but you knew that already didnt you.


----------



## biglbs

anab0lic said:


> And this is exactly why you dont look all that great, despite having some of the better genetics on this forum, many more years of lifting in the gym and god knows how many years on steroids. You may train hard, but clearly you dont train smart. If i took you under my wing i could turn you into an absolute muscle mass monster with the genetic potential you have AND get you shredded to the bone... and i know you crave more muscle mass and a better body from reading some of your other posts.
> 
> New inkjet!
> 
> The c11nt left me out and i caused the fight,,,,winker!
> 
> I have noticed a bit of licky bum,just as well after lambs penis Dltv
> 
> Anyone with half a brain can see that the posts i have made make sense, have the science to back it up as well as real world results.... im not the one whos looking a fool here, many of you who have posted in this thread have quite frankly made yourself look very stupid though (yourself included with an unjust post like that.)
> 
> Looks like i was right about your 50lbs gain since last july (based on your new avi).... goodluck getting all that fat off in time for summer.
> 
> My step dad has 18.5 inch arms and a 50 inch chest...would you like his routine and diet? He hammer curls larger cans from the armrest to his mouth and lives off takeaways. If you are too stupid to realise that the biggest guy isnt the most knowledgeable, then you truely are dumber than you look.
> 
> The only person thats actually shown any knowledge in this thread and i have respect for on an interlectual level is Dtlv74 (allthough is possibly guilty of overanylyzing stuff at times...like myself  ) The rest of you....honesty you barely seem like you have a brain between you based on your comprehension of the stuff im saying and what you say in response. I find it quite disturbing actually, some of the absolute stupidity ive witnessed in this thread...and im sure those who have read this thread and havent posted are perhaps thinking do i even want to be a part of a forum... where the avg iq level is so low...some of you are the very definition of 'meat heads'.. 'herp derp... just lift heavy and eat big bro thats all there is to it..'
> 
> The bottom line is this: You train a muscle once a week you are only growing 52 times a year... and thats provided you never miss a workout, dont take any holidays, never get sick, never had a bad workout that didnt iliicit growth (we all have our off days.) Meanwhile the people who have thought this stuff thrrough and train 2x a week are quite litrally growing twice as fast as you.


----------



## flinty90

anab0lic said:


> And this is exactly why you dont look all that great, despite having some of the better genetics on this forum, many more years of lifting in the gym and god knows how many years on steroids. You may train hard, but clearly you dont train smart. If i took you under my wing i could turn you into an absolute muscle mass monster with the genetic potential you have AND get you shredded to the bone... and i know you crave more muscle mass and a better body from reading some of your other posts.
> 
> My step dad has 18.5 inch arms and a 50 inch chest...would you like his routine and diet? He hammer curls larger cans from the armrest to his mouth and lives off takeaways. If you are too stupid to realise that the biggest guy isnt the most knowledgeable, then you truely are dumber than you look.
> 
> The only person thats actually shown any knowledge in this thread and i have respect for on an interlectual level is Dtlv74 (allthough is possibly guilty of overanylyzing stuff at times...like myself  ) The rest of you....honesty you barely seem like you have a brain between you based on your comprehension of the stuff im saying and what you say in response. I find it quite disturbing actually, some of the absolute stupidity ive witnessed in this thread...and im sure those who have read this thread and havent posted are perhaps thinking do i even want to be a part of a forum... where the avg iq level is so low...some of you are the very definition of 'meat heads'.. 'herp derp... just lift heavy and eat big bro thats all there is to it..'
> 
> The bottom line is this: You train a muscle once a week you are only growing 52 times a year... and thats provided you never miss a workout, dont take any holidays, never get sick, never had a bad workout that didnt iliicit growth (we all have our off days.) Meanwhile the people who have thought this stuff thrrough and train 2x a week are quite litrally growing twice as fast as you.


DONT TALK OUT OF YOUR FCUKIN AR$E ..... you should be awesome by now then if you lived and died by your word.. but to be fair you look average at best ..

if the forum is beneath your level of intellect mate why dont you fcuk off somehwere else you fcukin know it all cnut !!!


----------



## tprice

18 inches of flab maybe lol


----------



## biglbs

Besterd left me out will everyone please slate me so i feel wanted?


----------



## expletive

BIGLBS385 said:


> Besterd left me out will everyone please slate me so i feel wanted?


cnut, happy now?


----------



## expletive

anab0lic said:


> Learn to take more accurate bodyfat readings, you ddint gain 50lbs of muscle mass in 6 months are you really that deluded?


And you know that how?


----------



## QUEST

BIGLBS385 said:


> Besterd left me out will everyone please slate me so i feel wanted?


you sllllaaaagggggggggggg.....


----------



## flinty90

tprice said:


> how much do you charge?
> 
> and is it money back if dont get results as promised?
> 
> i would actually be interested, dont mind the *cost as long as i get to 240 lean*.


no good asking this cnut he has never seen 240 !!!!


----------



## Milky

I may not look great in your eyes but at least l put myself out there..

Lets see a pic of you then


----------



## Ts23

anab0lic said:


> And this is exactly why you dont look all that great, despite having some of the better genetics on this forum, many more years of lifting in the gym and god knows how many years on steroids. You may train hard, but clearly you dont train smart. If i took you under my wing i could turn you into an absolute muscle mass monster with the genetic potential you have AND get you shredded to the bone... and i know you crave more muscle mass and a better body from reading some of your other posts.
> 
> But im twice the size of you are and iv been training half of many years you have  just saying, my left ball is bigger than your shoulder and im on a high dose of aas, stop talking shi t when you cant back you sh it up, you clown
> 
> Anyone with half a brain can see that the posts i have made make sense, have the science to back it up as well as real world results.... im not the one whos looking a fool here, many of you who have posted in this thread have quite frankly made yourself look very stupid though (yourself included with an unjust post like that.)
> 
> Looks like i was right about your 50lbs gain since last july (based on your new avi).... goodluck getting all that fat off in time for summer.
> 
> My step dad has 18.5 inch arms and a 50 inch chest...would you like his routine and diet? He hammer curls larger cans from the armrest to his mouth and lives off takeaways. If you are too stupid to realise that the biggest guy isnt the most knowledgeable, then you truely are dumber than you look.
> 
> The only person thats actually shown any knowledge in this thread and i have respect for on an interlectual level is Dtlv74 (allthough is possibly guilty of overanylyzing stuff at times...like myself  ) The rest of you....honesty you barely seem like you have a brain between you based on your comprehension of the stuff im saying and what you say in response. I find it quite disturbing actually, some of the absolute stupidity ive witnessed in this thread...and im sure those who have read this thread and havent posted are perhaps thinking do i even want to be a part of a forum... where the avg iq level is so low...some of you are the very definition of 'meat heads'.. 'herp derp... just lift heavy and eat big bro thats all there is to it..'
> 
> The bottom line is this: You train a muscle once a week you are only growing 52 times a year... and thats provided you never miss a workout, dont take any holidays, never get sick, never had a bad workout that didnt iliicit growth (we all have our off days.) Meanwhile the people who have thought this stuff thrrough and train 2x a week are quite litrally growing twice as fast as you.


----------



## expletive

Amabollox

POST THE PROOF OF YOUR CLAIMS

We know you havent grown to any dramatic size, evidence is your avi and post history

So post the proof of those you have claimed to have trained


----------



## Ts23

But im twice the size of you are and iv been training half of many years you have just saying, my left ball is bigger than your shoulder and im on a high dose of aas, stop talking shi t when you cant back you sh it up, you clown


----------



## Ts23

why you all arguing with a guy that has half of arm in his pic with god knows how many lights shined on it to show defenition, hes a troll and a bad 1 at that.


----------



## expletive

Fcuk knows why his bar is still green


----------



## QUEST

expletive said:


> Fcuk knows why his bar is still green


----------



## biglbs

Ts23 said:


> But im twice the size of you are and iv been training half of many years you have just saying, my left ball is bigger than your shoulder and im on a high dose of aas, stop talking shi t when you cant back you sh it up, you clown


His printer is revving up,,,back in 30


----------



## expletive




----------



## biglbs

Ts23 said:


> why you all arguing with a guy that has half of arm in his pic with god knows how many lights shined on it to show defenition, hes a troll and a bad 1 at that.


??

I think i can see a tit too?


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Fcuk knows why his bar is still green


will sort that out in 1 second mate lol


----------



## biglbs

The archives of his legendary history show a roid use too,pot kettle/glasshouses etc?


----------



## Milky

This fella holds a bigger secret than the colonel...!!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> This fella holds a bigger secret than the colonel...!!


your negs are required mate, we will light thi cnut up like blackpool illuminations lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

Going down,just stabbed it!


----------



## Guest

expletive said:


> Fcuk knows why his bar is still green





flinty90 said:


> your negs are required mate, we will light thi cnut up like blackpool illuminations lol !!!


Theres a good chunk off


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Cba reading 16 pages. But has Anabolic posted a picture of himself?


----------



## expletive

Mey said:


> Cba reading 16 pages. But has Anabolic posted a picture of himself?


NO


----------



## Ts23

anab0lic said:


> says the guy whos tanned up, under stage lighting and still looks like crap....


look crap?? i qualified for the championships in italy from that comp you fukin idiot.


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL @ this thread still going, has ana(loada)b0llocks put any pics up yet?


----------



## expletive

Fatstuff said:


> LOL @ this thread still going, has ana(loada)b0llocks put any pics up yet?


No


----------



## Ts23

never seen any 1 spout so much sh ite in my life, hes like a walking bean pole and hes givin it large, 1st class tool.


----------



## Fatstuff

i havent negged him yet, pretty sure he is close to red so ill give him chance to eat humble pie and redeem himself for being an arrogant know all turd


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> will sort that out in 1 second mate lol


x2


----------



## Breda

Bask in my power!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL u reddened him breda u mean bastard lol, oh well, might rep him back into green:rolleye:


----------



## Milky

Hit him with the neggage but looks like he's as red as it gets !


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> LOL u reddened him breda u mean bastard lol, oh well, might rep him back into green:rolleye:


What can i say i like the colour red.,.. feel free to rep him back to green i'm sure one of the other heavy weights will take pleasure in Negging him again


----------



## broch316

just sat and read this whole thread.. what a tool anabolic is learn when to shut up mate....


----------



## Kn23

My routine is the same whether I'm on or off cycle,

Monday- Chest and Abs

Tuesday- Back

Wednesday- Shoulders/Traps and Abs

Thursday- Legs

Friday- bi's/Tri's and Abs

Saturday- Rest

Sunday- Rest

Then repeat!!


----------



## Milky

Kn23 said:


> My routine is the same whether I'm on or off cycle,
> 
> Monday- Chest and Abs
> 
> Tuesday- Back
> 
> Wednesday- Shoulders/Traps and Abs
> 
> Thursday- Legs
> 
> Friday- bi's/Tri's and Abs
> 
> Saturday- Rest
> 
> Sunday- Rest
> 
> Then repeat!!


Same as without the abs mate..


----------



## jamiedilk

i do this apart from i have legs in the middle otherwise i **** myself up from back night and cant do arms or shoulders



Milky said:


> Same as without the abs mate..


----------



## biglbs

He is printing again hence delay.

I am so brain washed by a nob ,i now think he is right and wish i had never got you lot envolved poor little man!

I have to be nice now i have been disciplined by mars for calling (and i think i may be right)a kettle a kettle!Apparently one more and i am history!Would'nt mind but i gave the fella reps and he gave me reps and i recieved a nice pm!wtf is that about,take a look at my messages and likes!We were about to start bantering too!

Therefore train light 3 times a week and if need be suck his anocock i am sure you will be told how?


----------



## jamiedilk

did u really say that the guy looks awesome!!!



anab0lic said:


> says the guy whos tanned up, under stage lighting and still looks like crap....


----------



## dtlv

I don't actually feel too comfortable talking in this thread because the original question applies to training frequency on cycle - and as a natty that is just something I can't comment upon... but i think there are general points that apply to everyone, natty or roider, that mean that everyone can contribute something.

I just want to highlight again that I think that there are so many factors that can affect training frequency, that there is no one size fits all approach. The 'no-one-size-fits-all' comment is almost becoming my mantra or catchphrase I think for so many topics, but I genuinely believe that there are a) different things that work best for different people, but also B) sometimes different approaches that work equally well for the same person.

There are some very general rules that are obviously universal - like continued consistent progression of some from being required for continued adaptation, but beyond this there are I think many paths to the same destination. I also think that many things are conditional - some things may work well for a novice trainer, but not an advanced trainer (or vice-versa) etc, and many factors (volume, intensity, maximum work capacity, frequency, time to recuperate etc) interact and influence each other.

Training 3 times per week does work in some circumstances and with some combinations of training factors (I think it works well with very low volume, non-failure training for novices and intermediates), but also feel that hitting a bodypart once per week or less can be equally effective in other circumstances (more advanced trainers with a higher work capacity training at a higher intensity). As Hacks says, there hundreds of shades of grey in between too.

One last generalisation to make is more of a gentle warning about being definitive in any claims as to what works best - just because something works, and even seems to work well for you, that doesn't necessarily mean that there might not be another approach out there you haven't tried yet that might not work even better. This statement is aimed at people on both sides of the debate.

If you find something that works and works well, by all means stick to it and even recommend it - but also try not to invest absolute inflexible belief in it.

I think something everyone on here, not just Anab0lic, but everyone, definitely at times including myself, and even top level guys and top 'experts' are guilty of at times is assuming that what we do that seems to work best is automatically best for all... is an easy ego trap to fall into, but one that everyone should be wary of.

Final comment - by all means comment on things you disagree with, and by all means take each other up on perceived bad attitude or hypocrisy and flame for it. We should be honest enough to say what we feel, and man enough to take the criticism... but don't let this become personal or turn into bullying. Am not saying that it has or accusing anyone of it - just am acknowledging a danger that can all too easily happen on forums.

This forum is better than that, and that's what separates it from other forums.


----------



## Fatstuff

Dtlv74 said:


> I don't actually feel too comfortable talking in this thread because the original question applies to training frequency on cycle - and as a natty that is just something I can't comment upon... but i think there are general points that apply to everyone, natty or roider, that mean that everyone can contribute something.
> 
> I just want to highlight again that I think that there are so many factors that can affect training frequency, that there is no one size fits all approach. The 'no-one-size-fits-all' comment is almost becoming my mantra or catchphrase I think for so many topics, but I genuinely believe that there are a) different things that work best for different people, but also B) sometimes different approaches that work equally well for the same person.
> 
> There are some very general rules that are obviously universal - like continued consistent progression of some from being required for continued adaptation, but beyond this there are I think many paths to the same destination. I also think that many things are conditional - some things may work well for a novice trainer, but not an advanced trainer (or vice-versa) etc, and many factors (volume, intensity, maximum work capacity, frequency, time to recuperate etc) interact and influence each other.
> 
> Training 3 times per week does work in some circumstances and with some combinations of training factors (I think it works well with very low volume, non-failure training for novices and intermediates), but also feel that hitting a bodypart once per week or less can be equally effective in other circumstances (more advanced trainers with a higher work capacity training at a higher intensity). As Hacks says, there hundreds of shades of grey in between too.
> 
> One last generalisation to make is more of a gentle warning about being definitive in any claims as to what works best - just because something works, and even seems to work well for you, that doesn't necessarily mean that there might not be another approach out there you haven't tried yet that might not work even better. This statement is aimed at people on both sides of the debate.
> 
> If you find something that works and works well, by all means stick to it and even recommend it - but also try not to invest absolute inflexible belief in it.
> 
> I think something everyone on here, not just Anab0lic, but everyone, definitely at times including myself, and even top level guys and top 'experts' are guilty of at times is assuming that what we do that seems to work best is automatically best for all... is an easy ego trap to fall into, but one that everyone should be wary of.
> 
> Final comment - by all means comment on things you disagree with, and by all means take each other up on perceived bad attitude or hypocrisy and flame for it. We should be honest enough to say what we feel, and man enough to take the criticism... but don't let this become personal or turn into bullying. Am not saying that it has or accusing anyone of it - just am acknowledging a danger that can all too easily happen on forums.
> 
> This forum is better than that, and that's what separates it from other forums.


amen to that


----------



## flinty90

anabolic is insighting racial hatred though

i heard him call Breda a black cnut (honest) :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> anabolic is insighting racial hatred though
> 
> i heard him call Breda a black cnut (honest) :whistling:


i heard he said afghan was a terrorist aswell :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> i heard he said afghan was a terrorist aswell :rolleye:


yes but that is true after all !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> anabolic is insighting racial hatred though
> 
> i heard him call Breda a black cnut (honest) :whistling:


I heard that too but i didnt resort to calling him a skinny, know nothing cnut... i was the bigger man (literally)


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> i heard he said afghan was a terrorist aswell :rolleye:


but Afghan is a suicide bomber trainee


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> but Afghan is a suicide bomber trainee


he will get 72 virgins once the jobs done though, have u ever seen what a virgin looks like :rolleye:

just sayin


----------



## tprice

until he posts pics of himself i think this should remain closed...


----------



## Kn23

He should change his name to Anabollox ha ha.

I was always told that over training can cause reduction in muscle mass, but I am no pro so can only make my mind up from what other more experienced people tell me.

Cheers for all the top advice I've had from this forum so far:thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

Kn23 said:


> He should change his name to Anabollox ha ha.
> 
> I was always told that over training can cause reduction in muscle mass, but I am no pro so can only make my mind up from what other more experienced people tell me.
> 
> Cheers for all the top advice I've had from this forum so far:thumbup1:


looks like its workin in ur avi :rolleye:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

im hung over to fck and feel like sh1t so cant be ****d replying to these racist remarks, all i will say is that your a bunch of cnuts


----------



## infernal0988

I see that most people on here have a talent for not sticking to the topic of the thread :whistling:  (me included) :thumb:


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> he will get 72 virgins once the jobs done though, have u ever seen what a virgin looks like :rolleye:
> 
> just sayin


Me personally... no!!!


----------



## flinty90

right i will go against the grain here for a minute and actually respect Anabolic for having a theory in his mind and really believing in it.. And yes maybe its not right for us and maybe he has had great results with it. we will never know to be fair. so my hats off to him for having a belief and sticking with it...

What i do lose respect with him for though is blatantly abusing someone like TS that looks great and has worked really hard and walked the walk , and obviuosly also knows "A WAY TO DO THINGS" i will say A way rather than THE way as like DLTV has said , there is always more than one way to skin a cat..

So in one way i do apologise anabolic for jusmpin on your belief, but i also would like to see you apologise to TS and anyone else you have insulted for THEIR way on doing things !!!


----------



## Kn23

Fatstuff said:


> looks like its workin in ur avi :rolleye:


Yeah I wish, what a pic that is though!! Legend!!


----------



## dtlv

Omg, look, we are all a bunch of cnuts ffs... wait, or is it that we are all after a bunch of cnuts to play with?

Probably both actually


----------



## Breda

Afghan said:


> im hung over to fck and feel like sh1t so cant be ****d replying to these racist remarks, all i will say is that your a bunch of cnuts


every time i click to quote one of your posts i think my copmputer is guna explode


----------



## biglbs

Afghan said:


> im hung over to fck and feel like sh1t so cant be ****d replying to these racist remarks, all i will say is that your a bunch of cnuts


And so to prayer and thought for the day..........


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> right i will go against the grain here for a minute and actually respect Anabolic for having a theory in his mind and really believing in it.. And yes maybe its not right for us and maybe he has had great results with it. we will never know to be fair. so my hats off to him for having a belief and sticking with it...
> 
> What i do lose respect with him for though is blatantly abusing someone like TS that looks great and has worked really hard and walked the walk , and obviuosly also knows "A WAY TO DO THINGS" i will say A way rather than THE way as like DLTV has said , there is always more than one way to skin a cat..
> 
> So in one way i do apologise anabolic for jusmpin on your belief, but i also would like to see you apologise to TS and anyone else you have insulted for THEIR way on doing things !!!


His theory isnt wrong in any way, i pointed this out before, as starting strength and stronglifts etc is squatting 3 x a week, and thousands of people got strong with that. BUT... he has put his point across like an arrogant twit and is not welcome to listen to anybody and their point of view, diff things work as u say more than one way to skin a cat!


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> every time i click to quote one of your posts i think my copmputer is guna explode


i get that with dtlv's long ass posts


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> right i will go against the grain here for a minute and actually respect Anabolic for having a theory in his mind and really believing in it.. And yes maybe its not right for us and maybe he has had great results with it. we will never know to be fair. so my hats off to him for having a belief and sticking with it...
> 
> What i do lose respect with him for though is blatantly abusing someone like TS that looks great and has worked really hard and walked the walk , and obviuosly also knows "A WAY TO DO THINGS" i will say A way rather than THE way as like DLTV has said , there is always more than one way to skin a cat..
> 
> So in one way i do apologise anabolic for jusmpin on your belief, but i also would like to see you apologise to TS and anyone else you have insulted for THEIR way on doing things !!!


Its all well and good to have belief in your methods, fine, dont have a problem with that.

Its when those beliefs are rammed down the throat of others as gospel and if its wrong then no evidence supplied, quickly followed by personal abuse, as if to bully you into believing.

Most of the post on here stated that there is more than one way to train, but not one way suits all


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Its all well and good to have belief in your methods, fine, dont have a problem with that.
> 
> Its when those beliefs are rammed down the throat of others as gospel and if its wrong then no evidence supplied, quickly followed by personal abuse, as if to bully you into believing.
> 
> Most of the post on here stated that there is more than one way to train, but not one way suits all


shut it fatty pmsl X


----------



## dtlv

Fatstuff said:


> i get that with dtlv's long ass posts


Other people talk just as much sh1te as me, they just say it spread over a dozen posts where i say it all in one. My bull$hit is more energy efficient :lol:


----------



## expletive

Dtlv74 said:


> Other people talk just as much sh1te as me, they just say it spread over a dozen posts where i say it all in one. My bull$hit is more energy efficient :lol:


But surely doing three posts instead of one is the best and only way to post?


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> But surely doing three posts instead of one is the best and only way to post?


it all comes down to reading recovery rates mate and percentage of relevent info..

are you better of writing 4 posts with 25 % relevent info in each ??

or just 1 post with 100 % relevent info ???


----------



## dtlv

expletive said:


> But surely doing three posts instead of one is the best and only way to post?


I refer you to my essay about no one-size-fits-all approach, and ask you to apply it to posting style as well as training. :tongue: :lol:


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> it all comes down to reading recovery rates mate and percentage of relevent info..
> 
> are you better of writing 4 posts with 25 % relevent info in each ??
> 
> or just 1 post with 100 % relevent info ???


but you havent taken into consideration information absorption and retention


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> i get that with dtlv's long ass posts


Do what i do... dont read them... just like them :lol:

Only messing Det i do Read your posts but fcuk bro they are long


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> but you havent taken into consideration information absorption and retention


well i cant see as it matter mate , thats what arnie used to do so it must work !!


----------



## biglbs

Dtlv74 said:


> I refer you to my essay about no one-size-fits-all approach, and ask you to apply it to posting style as well as training. :tongue: :lol:


I am never feckin swearing again i get red card!


----------



## dtlv

I've gotta be honest - when i come back to a thread after posting an essay on it earlier I always look at my posts and think they're far too long to re-read :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Dtlv74 said:


> I've gotta be honest - when i come back to a thread after posting an essay on it earlier I always look at my CUT AND PASTES and think they're far too long to re-read :lol:


Oh so your not denying it now then ??? :whistling:


----------



## dtlv

flinty90 said:


> Oh so your not denying it now then ??? :whistling:


Busted - yep, I confess - I cut and paste everything from JPaychecks old posts


----------



## biglbs

Dtlv74 said:


> I've gotta be honest - when i come back to a thread after posting an essay on it earlier I always look at my posts and think they're far too long to re-read :lol:


They start of interesting and then..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## flinty90

BIGLBS385 said:


> They start of interesting and then..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


Do they fcuk , the whole posts he makes are like his decorating skills ... Lack of any effort , and result pmsl XX


----------



## dtlv

flinty90 said:


> Do they fcuk , the whole posts he makes are like his decorating skills ... Lack of any effort , and result pmsl XX


ffs, wish I'd never posted that damn fcukign pic now... every time I comment in a thread, it always comes back to that!!! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## dtlv

BIGLBS385 said:


> They start of interesting and then..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


Haha, maybe I could market them as a sleep aid - might have just found the way to make my millions :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Dtlv74 said:


> ffs, wish I'd never posted that damn fcukign pic now... every time I comment in a thread, it always comes back to that!!! :cursing: :lol:


Mate your lucky , uriel made a mistake of posting about getting w4nked off outside a chippy by a mentally handicapped wheelchair user pmsl for a bag of chips.. now think about how much mileage im getting out of that bad boy hahahaha !!!

your decorating is nothing in comparison to that mate

Actually your decorating is nothing compared to anything pmsl X


----------



## Breda

Dtlv74 said:


> Haha, maybe I could market them as a sleep aid - might have just found the way to make my millions :lol:


Sleep aid my ass, market them as a torture method and you're on to a winner


----------



## dtlv

Uriel is a form of entertainment in his own right... there's as much mileage in Uriels posts as in the genres of cinema and literature!!!

My decorating skills are sh1te, never denied it.

PS: if anyone doesn't know what flinty is going on (and on and on and on) about, just go to my profile page and look at my pic - just behind my ugly mug, on the wall you can see the evidence of my inability to decorate.


----------



## flinty90

Dtlv74 said:


> Uriel is a form of entertainment in his own right... there's as much mileage in Uriels posts as in the genres of cinema and literature!!!
> 
> My decorating skills are sh1te, never denied it.
> 
> PS: if anyone doesn't know what flinty is going on (and on and on and on) about, just go to my profile page and look at my pic - just behind my ugly mug, on the wall you can see the evidence of my inability to decorate.


OH ok mate come on i will leave it alone now (for a while) lol


----------



## dtlv

Breda said:


> Sleep aid my ass, market them as a torture method and you're on to a winner


Maybe Afgan can help me sell them to the right people... :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Dtlv74 said:


> Haha, maybe I could market them as a sleep aid - might have just found the way to make my millions :lol:


Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:sleeping:zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## biglbs

Dtlv74 said:


> Maybe Afgan can help me sell them to the right people... :lol:


He may pull the rug from under you!

What you need is a good tiler,don't ask flinty the tiling in his pic is crap and 90's! :cool2:


----------



## Breda

Dtlv74 said:


> Maybe Afgan can help me sell them to the right people... :lol:


PMSL

i'm all out of reps bud but that had me cracking up


----------



## biglbs

No pics on mine is there dltv!


----------



## Milky

Ananbolic, this is just my opinion in why l think your full of sh*t..

FIRSTLY in my experience of life people who are " educated " in a certain feild are usually more humble and not as forthright with there veiws, they are good listeners as well as good talkers...

You have done NOTHING to prove anything to any of us..

ALSO can l point out your clearly an idiot..

If and its a BIG if you do posess this fantastic knowledge you have an audience here that would willingly pay for your services and all you have done is alienate them...

You have not represented yourself well at all IMO..


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Ananbolic, this is just my opinion in why l think your full of sh*t..
> 
> FIRSTLY in my experience of life people who are " educated " in a certain feild are usually more humble and not as forthright with there veiws, they are good listeners as well as good talkers...
> 
> You have done NOTHING to prove anything to any of us..
> 
> ALSO can l point out your clearly an idiot..
> 
> If and its a BIG if you do posess this fantastic knowledge you have an audience here that would willingly pay for your services and all you have done is alienate them...
> 
> You have not represented yourself well at all IMO..


BLIMEY! That sounds official almost.

Hark ,

the distant printer a la bollik sings,

again we will see his distant dreams!


----------



## PaulB

So, this is what Ive learnt from this thread:

1. Anabollox talks bollox but actually he might not but hes an arrogant c...person

2. MILKY is small and will never be big

3. TS23 is a small chicken legged retarded cvnt

4. DTLV cant decorate

5. Expletive is a fat cvnt

6. Brada is a racist with half a brain

7. FLINTY knows fvck all and is dumber than he actually looks

8. Uriel takes advantage of the disabled for bags of chips

9. Afghan is a terrorist

10. BIGBLBS is a sh1t stirring cvnt who kept bumping the thread

Think that covers it Kept me entertained for a while anyway:lol:


----------



## Milky

ANGLIK said:


> So, this is what Ive learnt from this thread:
> 
> 1. Anabollox talks bollox but actually he might not but hes an arrogant c...person
> 
> 2. MILKY is small and will never be big
> 
> 3. TS23 is a small chicken legged retarded cvnt
> 
> 4. DTLV cant decorate
> 
> 5. Expletive is a fat cvnt
> 
> 6. Brada is a racist with half a brain
> 
> 7. FLINTY knows fvck all and is dumber than he actually looks
> 
> 8. Uriel takes advantage of the disabled for bags of chips
> 
> 9. Afghan is a terrorist
> 
> Think that covers it Kept me entertained for a while anyway:lol:


Yep pretty good summary there....

Oh and one more point Anabullsh*t has no camera...


----------



## biglbs

And biglbs is always left out! ha:confused1:


----------



## PaulB

BIGLBS385 said:


> And biglbs is always left out! ha:confused1:


Stop sulking Ive edited the post


----------



## biglbs

ANGLIK said:


> Stop sulking Ive edited the post


Bless i feel good now ya fecker! Have a look at the i had a good cry :beerne now!


----------



## 36-26

Just to play Devils advocate, more and more people seem to be drifting towards bodyparts more than once a week training. If you think about it what is a week only a unit of time people invented so how would evolution of Human physiology recognise that. That's why Dtlv is right in that nobody is the same and you need to find out for yourself what frequency suits.

I actually do train bodyparts once a week but its because I've always done it and it seems to fit in with the working week etc. I am going to try twice in 8 days in the future to see how I get on. I once tried HST which is full body 3 times a week expecting nothing and the results were actually very impressive, I only changed back out of laziness in having to change the weights(i train at home) more often.

Progressive Overload is most important IMO and as soon as you are recovered to train again do it, be it 4,5,6,7 or 14 days later, that is the key IMO. DC training is becoming very popular at the moment and thats twice a week more or less.

Have a look http://www.intensemuscle.com/showthread.php?t=19724

Also here http://testosteronemuscle.co.uk/training-information-13/my-take-how-often-train-if-your-beginner-newbie-natty-6925/


----------



## Milky

36-26 said:


> Just to play Devils advocate, more and more people seem to be drifting towards bodyparts more than once a week training. If you think about it what is a week only a unit of time people invented so how would evolution of Human physiology recognise that. That's why Dtlv is right in that nobody is the same and you need to find out for yourself what frequency suits.
> 
> I actually do train bodyparts once a week but its because I've always done it and it seems to fit in with the working week etc. I am going to try twice in 8 days in the future to see how I get on. I once tried HST which is full body 3 times a week expecting nothing and the results were actually very impressive, I only changed back out of laziness in having to change the weights(i train at home) more often.
> 
> Progressive Overload is most important IMO and as soon as you are recovered to train again do it, be it 4,5,6,7 or 14 days later, that is the key IMO. DC training is becoming very popular at the moment and thats twice a week more or less.
> 
> Have a look http://www.intensemuscle.com/showthread.php?t=19724
> 
> Also here http://testosteronemuscle.co.uk/training-information-13/my-take-how-often-train-if-your-beginner-newbie-natty-6925/


I dont think many people are dismissing his ideas mate, its his arrogance that stinks TBH...


----------



## biglbs

Sorry we are all ano'd out on this now and last week was Dead's next week ?


----------



## Kn23

ANGLIK said:


> So, this is what Ive learnt from this thread:
> 
> 1. Anabollox talks bollox but actually he might not but hes an arrogant c...person
> 
> 2. MILKY is small and will never be big
> 
> 3. TS23 is a small chicken legged retarded cvnt
> 
> 4. DTLV cant decorate
> 
> 5. Expletive is a fat cvnt
> 
> 6. Brada is a racist with half a brain
> 
> 7. FLINTY knows fvck all and is dumber than he actually looks
> 
> 8. Uriel takes advantage of the disabled for bags of chips
> 
> 9. Afghand an is a terrorist
> 
> 10. BIGBLBS is a sh1t stirring cvnt who kept bumping the thread
> 
> Think that covers it Kept me entertained for a while anyway:lol:


Ha ha!!

I love the banter on this site, cracks me up!!


----------



## biglbs

ANGLIK said:


> Stop sulking Ive edited the post


Rep too.......feckin amazon.com


----------



## vetran

ANGLIK said:


> So, this is what Ive learnt from this thread:
> 
> 1. Anabollox talks bollox but actually he might not but hes an arrogant c...person
> 
> 2. MILKY is small and will never be big
> 
> 3. TS23 is a small chicken legged retarded cvnt
> 
> 4. DTLV cant decorate
> 
> 5. Expletive is a fat cvnt
> 
> 6. Brada is a racist with half a brain
> 
> 7. FLINTY knows fvck all and is dumber than he actually looks
> 
> 8. Uriel takes advantage of the disabled for bags of chips
> 
> 9. Afghand an is a terrorist
> 
> 10. BIGBLBS is a sh1t stirring cvnt who kept bumping the thread
> 
> *Think that covers it:*D Kept me entertained for a while anyway:lol:


good job i aint contribruted to this thread,i wonder how you would have abused me, dont want no trouble fella so il'e stay on the fence lol


----------



## PaulB

vetran said:


> good job i aint contribruted to this thread,i wonder how you would have abused me, dont want no trouble fella so il'e stay on the fence lol


Dont worry mate, I dont abuse the elderly:lol:


----------



## biglbs

ANGLIK said:


> Dont worry mate, I dont abuse the elderly:lol:


What ave i doown with me by bi fookles? What's that ?you want use elder lolypop? :confused1:


----------



## PaulB

BIGLBS385 said:


> What ave i doown with me by bi fookles? What's that ?you want use elder lolypop? :confused1:


Only if you wipe the crust off it first......

Get back to the 45+ thread.....i'll join you in another 5 years


----------



## biglbs

ANGLIK said:


> Only if you wipe the crust off it first......
> 
> Get back to the 45+ thread.....i'll join you in another 5 years


Been over there with my old muckers-read nappy wearers-we all ok.

monday i am gonna do some single bench and try to get 155 kg.....You?


----------



## expletive

Any way OP........

....... what was the question?


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Any way OP........
> 
> ....... what was the question?


The ans was "42"


----------



## 36-26

Milky said:


> I dont think many people are dismissing his ideas mate, its his arrogance that stinks TBH...


Oh I know mate, his attitude is poor and he is blinkered but his training method idea is not bad at all it's just not the only way as he seems to think


----------



## QUEST

anab0lic said:


> As much as I love helping guys with this stuff, I'm not going to go into too much detail about my methods and how i train guys on a public forum, as it wouldnt really be fair on my clients who pay for my services. I do my bit to help out and point people in the right direction though...when i have the time, as it does pain me to see just how many people fail so badly in their endevour to achieve their physique goals - despite their hard work in and outside of the gym... the amount of misinformation regarding effective weight training is truely staggering, bad info seriously outweighs the amount of solid advice out there... its funny how i get flamed for trying to save guys from making the same mistakes i and many others have though... argueing nutrition/training i have noticed gets people very heated, as guys tend to be very zeolous about their training aproach its like you are insulting their religion if you tell them what they are doing is wrong, guys get very emotionally attatched to their training beliefs and nobody likes to think what they are doing/have been doing maybe... just maybe.. wasnt as effective as they thought and they have wasted/are wasting time. I wasted years following conventional bodybuilding wisdom, that you will see everyone parrot on internet forums and the same crap routines i see posted on here... i wish i could get and those years back...
> 
> However, i will say if you couldnt recover at 2x a week per bp training it may very well be that your volume was excessive which isnt necersarry to grow, its all about generating as much intensity as you can in a few all out sets on the most productive excercises you can do for that bodypart (excercise selection is also huge by the way, so many lifts are a complete waste of time for bodybuilding purposes)... it may have been other factors that affected your recovery too though... were you eating enough? How well were you sleeping? Did you set up your routine in a way that there was lots of overlap? Its difficult to say without knowing the specifics of what you were doing.
> 
> Find the volume that you can get away with at an intensity that continues to produce growth and do it as frequently as possible with progressive overload and you will be growing as fast as your genetics will allow. This stuff isnt rocket surgery, you just need to understand a few key principles and it all makes sense, to the point where you look at other training programs and think - wow are people really wasting their time with THAT.


why cant you just post a little taste of a training program .you say your not willing to coz you got clients who pay for it .just back your theory up an give us a weeks training session in the gym for somone who wants to gain mass............am not takin the p!ss but this should be easy for you.......


----------



## biglbs

roblee said:


> why cant you just post a little taste of a training program .you say your not willing to coz you got clients who pay for it .just back your theory up an give us a weeks training session in the gym for somone who wants to gain mass............am not takin the p!ss but this should be easy for you.......


Inkjet probs


----------



## PaulB

BIGLBS385 said:


> Been over there with my old muckers-read nappy wearers-we all ok.
> 
> monday i am gonna do some single bench and try to get 155 kg.....You?


Legs on Monday, my bench is terrible to be honest, but Im working on it.


----------



## biglbs

ANGLIK said:


> Legs on Monday, my bench is terrible to be honest, but Im working on it.


You boys!


----------



## hackskii

He is arguing with everyone but self.

Simple.

What he says is just a windup

Other than that is just fluf

Dude is a joke, and all is easy once you know this..

Due your best hero

Good luck with that one, knowit all

Anything more would be a waste of ones time


----------



## biglbs

I have to spread some reps around before i can help him any more!Thought i would check again!


----------



## biglbs

Repped (and) In pieces

(RIP)

Here lies the remains of a fool,

Love from All at Uk M.


----------



## infernal0988

anab0lic said:


> No point fella, the guys in here dont seem to have really ventured out onto other forums and seen what the rest of the world is doing and having alot of success with....or just dont have enough of an understanding of the science behind muscle grwoth to really understand the reason as to why its more effective...the proof is out there in the results people get with various high frequency programs.... it doesnt take alot of googling to see everything ive written in here is spot on. The smart will profit from my writings


 Holy christ on a cracker your negged to death :crying:


----------



## biglbs

He's like "borris"in lock stock when Vinny keeps shooting him and he won't die!

Oh fer fecks sake "bang/bang....bang/bang/bang!

Off to rep board anyone or will it not "help"?


----------



## C.Hill

BIGLBS385 said:


> He's like "borris"in lock stock when Vinny keeps shooting him and he won't die!
> 
> Oh fer fecks sake "bang/bang....bang/bang/bang!
> 
> Off to rep board anyone or will it not "help"?


'BECAUSE HE DODGES BULLETS AVI!'


----------



## biglbs

anab0lic said:


> tbh reds sexy


 :lol:

That is better!A sense of humour is a superb asset and most agreeable to all you communate with!


----------



## flinty90

anab0lic said:


> tbh reds sexy


Best thing i have seen you write mate X


----------



## flinty90

anab0lic said:


> gonna go grow my chest for the 2nd time in 7 days now.... you guys waiting till March?


You look like you need to catch up bro , you go right ahead :whistling:


----------



## QUEST

anab0lic said:


> gonna go grow my chest for the 2nd time in 7 days now.... you guys waiting till March?


reps for doing chest twice this week:rolleyes:

how much has it grown this week


----------



## C.Hill

anab0lic said:


> gonna go grow my chest for the 2nd time in 7 days now.... you guys waiting till March?


Nope done my monthly chest workout already.


----------



## flinty90

roblee said:


> reps for doing chest twice this week:rolleyes:
> 
> *how much has it grown this week*


NOW NOW MATE let him do his thing pmsl X


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Nope done my monthly chest workout already.


Hey dont you start ripping him , you have also tried to push this idea onto me a few months ago cnuty b0ll0x lol... i never forget ya know X


----------



## dtlv

At the moment doing an upper/lower split training body twice in eight days (day on/day off). This is a long time fav of mine, but only works when I keep volume pretty low - if I do too much, the rate of progress slows.

I also get very good gains from HST (fullbody x3 per week) with only one working set for most exercises per session... but also grow really well from doing a six way split and doing one compound exercise per day for 10x10, with a couple of ancillary lifts. I also like a 4 way split with two days off.

The 10x10 and HST are my two most effective mass building routines but one has a x3 per week frequency and one a x1 per week frequency! Just goes to show what you do influences optimal frequency, and that two very different approaches can be equally as effective as each other.


----------



## Milky

anab0lic said:


> gonna go grow my chest for the 2nd time in 7 days now.... you guys waiting till March?


Well judging by your avi you must have only trained it twice EVER !!


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> Hey dont you start ripping him , you have also tried to push this idea onto me a few months ago cnuty b0ll0x lol... i never forget ya know X


I know mate, I've gone over this in the thread already ya blind Cnut!


----------



## expletive

AnaBollox



Put the shovel down, step away from the hole


----------



## hackskii

anab0lic said:


> the proof is out there in the results people get with various high frequency programs.


Am I the only one who noticed that in his other posts he talked about HIT programs?

Are you suggesting high intensity and also high frequency?

The CNS takes longer than muscle to repair, and you may be right but for a very limited time.

It is easy to over-train, and if you under-train you probably will get the same gains as over-training, with none of the sides (injuries, chronic fatigue, connective tissue damage, etc.)


----------



## expletive

Scott he has read a few books, put two and two together and made five.


----------



## hackskii

expletive said:


> Scott he has read a few books, put two and two together and made five.


My bad, sorry....

Something like this?


----------



## expletive

hackskii said:


> My bad, sorry....
> 
> Something like this?
> View attachment 75310


Gald to see your sense of humor is still there despite the sh!te mate


----------



## hackskii

expletive said:


> Gald to see your sense of humor is still there despite the sh!te mate


Yah, I love to laugh, it keeps me sane.

That is one reason I fit right in here.


----------



## dtlv

hackskii said:


> Am I the only one who noticed that in his other posts he talked about HIT programs?
> 
> Are you suggesting high intensity and also high frequency?
> 
> The CNS takes longer than muscle to repair, and you may be right but for a very limited time.
> 
> It is easy to over-train, and if you under-train you probably will get the same gains as over-training, with none of the sides (injuries, chronic fatigue, connective tissue damage, etc.)


Hell yes, increase the frequency and you have to limit the intensity... well maybe no so much for a beginner, but definitely for anyone who has been training a while.

Bigger muscles and heavier lifting place the CNS under much greater systemic stress than smaller muscles and lighter lifting relative to bodyweight... something has to be reduced as you progress, either frequency or intensity. Volume is more flexible but still really goes in with intensity.


----------



## biglbs

countrybumpkin said:


> The growth process may be finished and the muscle maybe healed but isnt the CNS still recovering? I think thats what causes the overworked/lethargic feeling of training each single body part multiple times a week, not the muscle itself.


This was pointed out to nobollik!


----------



## hackskii

This thread is very thought provoking.

Some funny jibes too, but in the end you have to shake the carpet to get out the dirt, thought provoking threads are always a good way to get the information out with a nice healthy debate.

When I was young, I trained everything 3 times a week, worked well for a bit, but I wondered why I could not progress any farther.

I even went as far to train harder thinking I could push myself past the plateau.

That didn't work, I actually got weaker.

I used to feel so guilty taking any time off and felt that I had to do something.

You don't have to do anything, you feel tired, skip your workout, that is only the body telling you something.

The moment I backed off on the frequency, and took time off, I started to get stronger.

Then it came to me that I was overtraining, and did for many years (probably 10).

I know guys that have lifted heavy for over 20 years, many have bad shoulders, stiff joints, bad knees, this stuff takes its toll over time.

Now, I just get in, hit some muscles that I feel like hitting, get out, go home.


----------



## dtlv

hackskii said:


> This thread is very thought provoking.
> 
> Some funny jibes too, but in the end you have to shake the carpet to get out the dirt, thought provoking threads are always a good way to get the information out with a nice healthy debate.
> 
> When I was young, I trained everything 3 times a week, worked well for a bit, but I wondered why I could not progress any farther.
> 
> I even went as far to train harder thinking I could push myself past the plateau.
> 
> That didn't work, I actually got weaker.
> 
> I used to feel so guilty taking any time off and felt that I had to do something.
> 
> You don't have to do anything, you feel tired, skip your workout, that is only the body telling you something.
> 
> The moment I backed off on the frequency, and took time off, I started to get stronger.
> 
> Then it came to me that I was overtraining, and did for many years (probably 10).
> 
> I know guys that have lifted heavy for over 20 years, many have bad shoulders, stiff joints, bad knees, this stuff takes its toll over time.
> 
> Now, I just get in, hit some muscles that I feel like hitting, get out, go home.


That's exactly what I mean - as you get stronger and need to work harder and harder to force an adaptation, and at some point the general CNS fatigue of the intensity you generate starts to exceed any adaptations your CNS has made to be more efficient. The only effective solution then is either to decrease the frequency, or to periodise training.


----------



## biglbs

anab0lic said:


> I agree, but NOBODY here is training with Dorian Yates style intensity and poundages... NOT EVEN CLOSE LOL... and thus you do not need an entire week to recover and id argue that if Dorian wasnt also training for mr olympia freakshow legs.. he easily could have scheduled his program to allow for higher frequencys with the 'show muscles' even with his poundages and intensity.... Who here actually wants legs that rediculous looking? Most guys that are on here aspire to build a fitness model type physique or a bodybuilding physique much like those of the golden era before bodybuilders started looking like mutants and do not have to put themselves through leg workouts so draining you probably dont feel like doing much of anything next day or two. I also have my clients blast certain bodyparts at higher frequencys while others are put on the backburner somewhat sometimes, to bring up weaknesses and such, - you dont have to go all out and fry absolutely everything at high freqeuncy all at once, go through phases of prioritising certain muscle groups... smaller bodyparts like calves/forearms really can be torched at higher frequencys for months on end though if one was inclined ,as they really dont cause much CNS fatigue at all....


It's old red guys,

How do you know how we all train,pics /video please?

YOU DO REALISE THIS IS A BODYBUILDING FORUM,NOT PLAYBOY?


----------



## expletive

anab0lic said:


> Because i look at peoples routines they post and see no high intensity set extensions techniques like rest pause negatives forced reps etc and also know for a fact nobody heres as strong as Dorian and moving poundages that heavy using those techniques..... and im right about the leg thing too, i doubt even 1% of the members who frequent here are training to one day step on a stage in fake tan in posing trunks and needing the kind of freakish leg development that is required to turn pro as a bodybuilder these days... in fact id go as far as saying probaby 80-90% dont even care about legs much at all....take a look round your avg gym what % of guys seriously train them....its a rare sight to behold. The few that do train legs just want to be in proportion and that doesnt require workouts that are so heavy and intense destroy you so hard you need to take 2 days off after and rescedule everything like yates did...
> 
> From his website RE his leg workouts...
> 
> ''To call Dorian's leg session (his fourth training day) a body-part workout fails to accord it with the awe it deserves--more properly, it was a life-sucking, flesh-frying torture that required him to insert a rest day both before and after, leaving him to follow a syncopated two-on/one-off/one-on/one-off/one-on/one-off schedule. ''


Do you?

Any proof forthcoming yet of these mysterious clients of yours?

Any proof that you practice what you preach?

Didnt think so


----------



## biglbs

Are you honestly saying you know how everyone on here trains,what a pooper!


----------



## dtlv

anab0lic said:


> I agree, but NOBODY here is training with Dorian Yates style intensity and poundages... NOT EVEN CLOSE LOL... and thus you do not need an entire week to recover and id argue that if Dorian wasnt also training for mr olympia freakshow legs.. he easily could have scheduled his program to allow for higher frequencys with the 'show muscles' even with his poundages and intensity.... Who here actually wants legs that rediculous looking? Most guys that are on here aspire to build a fitness model type physique or a bodybuilding physique much like those of the golden era before bodybuilders started looking like mutants and do not have to put themselves through leg workouts so draining you probably dont feel like doing much of anything next day or two. I also have my clients blast certain bodyparts at higher frequencys while others are put on the backburner somewhat sometimes, to bring up weaknesses and such, - you dont have to go all out and fry absolutely everything at high freqeuncy all at once, go through phases of prioritising certain muscle groups... smaller bodyparts like calves/forearms really can be torched at higher frequencys for months on end though if one was inclined ,as they really dont cause much CNS fatigue at all....


I agree on the merits of periodisation (many people definitely overlook it and would definitely I think benefit from doing more of it), and also on differing frequencies being tolerated by different bodyparts, but I also believe that there is a tipping point that occurs at some point into advanced training whereby each extra 'unit of work' it takes to force a further adaptation pushes further and further towards the limit of the tolerance of the CNS... and yes, in theory if everyone trained in a 'training vacume' with no other day to day stresses or activities also taxing their bodies they might be able to still get away with a high frequency for much longer, but in reality very few people have the luxury of living in world without stress.

Tell me, of your clients, how many of them that successful use training each major bodypart 2-3 times per week have done so consistently for 10-15 years and are still growing by the same amount as they did in the first couple of years?

I should imagine that most of the guys you are training are either relative newbs or intermediates, and I doubt many have more than 5 years or so consistent dedicated progressive training under their belts. Of the few things I believe there's a high degree of universal truth to is that for pretty much everyone, what is optimal changes over time and as the body becomes more developed.

For the beginner or early intermediate I do agree on a relatively high frequency - either full body x3 per week or an upper/lower x2 per week is fine for most people even for the first two-three years IMO. At that point though individual differences in recuperative ability start to become much larger, and more specialised individualised approaches become more valuable. For some people they may well be able to continue the same style of training for longer - but for others they may find more benefit from a very different approach more quickly.

As for Yates, and indeed any one else at top level, am not going to assume to know what they could have done better - but am fairly sure that they themselves experimented during their careers and were not clueless about how their own bodies responded to different programs/training styles. In respect of that point, have you given low frequency/high intensity training a long dedicated trial... say six months to a year?


----------



## hackskii

First of all, it was not solely down to Dorians workout intensity that got him on stage.

Without good genetics, he never would have made it.

Without lots of drugs, he also never would have made it.

I have a friend that for a number of years finished 3 times just under to qualify for the Mr. USA.

He said, it is chemical warfare that beat him out.

He said, it was the guy using the best combination of drugs that allowed him to win the shows that beat him out.

Also, remember putting on muscle day in day out for many years.

My friend is in his 40's now, still trying to make it to Mr. USA.

If you are saying that it was Dorian's intensity that makes him different than the rest of us that have the desire to be the best, that is not true.

You suggested working the same bodypart 3 times a week with intensity where the next day you could do nothing, leave some account of your timing totally off.

On gear, I actually have to do very little to get bigger.

I remember my side delts exploded on gear, and I said "damn, those look huge, I probably should start working them"... :lol: ......true story.

Nobody is going to go freak style without gear and genetics or a combination of both.

Remember, we are talking about steroids, both anabolic, androgenic, orals, injectables, insulin, GH, peptides, stimulants, diuretics, anti-inflammatory drugs, ATP drugs, IGF-1, and a totally long list of crazy stuff.

Many of them are a walking pharmacy.

I have heard of some pros spending 50 grand a year on drugs.

I doubt the intensity is that what you make out, I really doubt it.

I have been in the gym for 37 years, I have seen things that would totally blow your mind away with the results of steroids.

But, then again, not everybody responds the same to them.

I saw a guy put on 2 years worth of muscle in probably just over 12 weeks time.

Yah, he did alot of training and to me looked overtraining, but the growth was totally freaky.

then he got sick, nobody saw him for a year, then he was the same size as before.


----------



## broch316

oh my god anabollocks your a total dick


----------



## hackskii

broch316 said:


> oh my god anabollocks your a total dick


Easy man, insulting members is against the rules.


----------



## biglbs

Now you've done it,,,,,,,,,click////////print!


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> Easy man, insulting members is against the rules.


Even if its true ?

:whistling:


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> Even if its true ?
> 
> :whistling:


Unfortunately yes.

He is not name calling either.


----------



## broch316

anabolic how the fcuk can u neg me after everythiong u have said in this thread ... not happy u muppet there shud be a rule on here that clowns cant neg people....


----------



## biglbs

BROCH MATE he only picked on you as your Scottish,is that not racist MOD's? :smartass:


----------



## broch316

BIGLBS385 said:


> BROCH MATE he only picked on you as your Scottish,is that not racist MOD's? :smartass:


he maybe hates the fact my legs look better in a kilt than his lol


----------



## broch316

dude the best part of it is i think theres a lot of substance to your methods. but why turn it into a shouting match????


----------



## hackskii

anab0lic said:


> You spend enough time obsessively experimenting with all kinds of training proticals like I have over the years and closely monitoring the results... you will come to realise high intensity is by far the most prodcutive form of training one can do..


Really?

I have trained since I was 15, now 52, that would make that 37 years of training.

By chance how old are you?

I bet I was training even before you were born.

For the record, I am a big proponent of HIT training and have for many years, only reason I don't now as I have many injuries and just don't want to go to failure.

I love the get in get it done, get out idea.


----------



## hackskii

Guys, keep it civil I don't want to lock the thread.

Stop the name calling now.

That goes for everyone.


----------



## broch316

THERES ONLY ONE GUY NAME CALLING ON HERE HACK......


----------



## biglbs

hackskii said:


> Guys, keep it civil I don't want to lock the thread.
> 
> Stop the name calling now.
> 
> That goes for everyone.


I have been makin like "kenny"on south park since Mars attacked,so love and peace to all,especialy Mod's.

However it is hard to keep calm when your barked at,even if some-not all ,makes sense.

Anabollic can you not just think how you phrase things a bit? :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

broch316 said:


> THERES ONLY ONE GUY NAME CALLING ON HERE HACK......


Ok, let me do it this way.

THERE WILL BE NO NAME CALLING ON HERE BY ANYONE!


----------



## hackskii

hackskii said:


> Ok, let me do it this way.
> 
> THERE WILL BE NO NAME CALLING ON HERE BY ANYONE!


Does anyone have a problem with that?


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> Does anyone have a problem with that?


Yeah l have a problem with it Chef Geller !!!

I love Friends


----------



## maxie

Ive been training on and off for a fair few years annd seen muscle built on all kinds of routines,i go the low volume with as much frequency as i can take myself,usually 5 or 6 days but on the other end of the scale how can you explain this...

Intensity Or Insanity

(Part 4)

By John Defendis

When Michalik trained, the fires of hell burned in his eyes. The man was an animal! I lived each waking moment anticipating the ass kickin' workouts that lie ahead that day and wondering, how in hell I would be able to overcome them? I lived by a quote from Friedrich Nietzsche... "That which will not kill you...will only only make you stronger." The key was to figure out how to survive and even thrive and grow on these workouts. It wasn't easy at first, but I was determined not to quit. I wanted to win the USA and claim a spot in the record books. I was not looking to be fit. I wanted to be the best. If you want to be a champion you have to make sacrifices. Michalik was not only a champion but he was the Vince Lombardi of Bodybuilding. Win at any cost. Winning meant everything. He would always say, "Train beyond the pain...and Death is your only release!" It was a hot sunny day in the summer of 1979 and we just finished a brutal 55 set leg workout. Yes, that's right...55 sets! It may sound stupid and you may think that it is overtraining but at 20 years old I was sporting 28 1/2 inch ripped to the bone quads. Big, thick, muscular thighs at a time when Bill Phillips probably couldn't even pronounce the word "Creatine" and way before I ever heard the words "Growth Hormone"! Makes you think about training harder in the present era of IGF-1, Insulin, Growth Hormone, and 16 quart jugs of Phosphagen.


----------



## OJay

Bumped for later ta


----------



## Aggression

Legs

Chest/Bi's

off

Delts/Tri's

Back/Traps/Rear Delts

Off

Repeat


----------



## Guest

Sorry, what was the question again?


----------



## BigAggs

Five day split 5 on 2 off, works well for me


----------



## Suprakill4

Chest

Biceps and Triceps

Back and Traps

Legs

Chest and sometimes a little shoulders after.

doing chest twice a week as its lagging big time.


----------



## H22civic

Legs

Chest, bi's

Off

Shoulders, Tri's

Back,Traps

Off

Off


----------



## anabolik

After much deliberation I've settled on the following routine

Shoulders/Traps + Light Arm Work

Legs

REST

Chest/Tris

Back/Bis

REST

REST

I'm aiming for 17" guns by end of July.


----------



## Ben_Dover

4 day split

Back & Bi's

Legs

Chest & Tri's

Shoulders

Cardio some mornings on the way to work and always at least 20mins after workout.


----------

